# The Official 'London 2012 Olympics' Thread



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

​

With the opening ceremony only a few short hours away I might as well create the thread now.  Pretty curious as to what Danny Boyle has cooked up for the opening ceremony, the few bits of information I've seen indicate a pretty awesome ceremony.  

The events I'm most looking forward to are 100 & 200 meter sprints, the various freestyle swimming events, and the basketball games.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking forward to see Phelps and Bolt owning again.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking forward to rooting against the Americans.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing injury-prone Paula Radcliffe breaking down in a race........._*AGAIN.*_


----------



## AsunA (Jul 27, 2012)

Hopefully we can get at least 5 gold medals as a small country (Netherlands)!


----------



## Saishin (Jul 27, 2012)

The scenography remind me Hobbiton from the Lord of the Rings


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

Preet pretending to know what the olympics are.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 27, 2012)

Interesting and delightfully chaotic opening ceremony. It's like watching the Olympics itself - with different events and colorful characters all over the place at once.

Maybe I've just gotten used to China's hundreds of robotic synchronized drummers.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

I need a stream to the ceremony.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 27, 2012)

OMG Daniel Craig/James Bond and the Queen,awesome


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

Watched the opening ceremony starter.

I face palmed at the start of it, embarrassed of the whole farm/rural start when I remembered the Beijing Olympics opening.

Got better as the ceremony went on. The ending was amazing, I actually felt patriotic.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Found one.

Looks like the reports of Craig being part of the ceremony were true. :33


----------



## LyndenJournoud (Jul 27, 2012)

For some reason I can never seem to get to excited about the summer olympics... Oh yeah becuase canada never seems to win a dang medal lol


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

oh god the queen and bond


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

Supposedly, the opening ceremony will have Voldemort fighting Mary Poppins.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Supposedly, the opening ceremony will have Voldemort fighting Mary Poppins.





I would love to see that.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 27, 2012)

wtf america

not showing the olympic ceremony on TV until 3.5 hours after it happens.


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

awwwww, the choir is adorable.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> wtf america
> 
> not showing the olympic ceremony on TV until 3.5 hours after it happens.



NBC is being terrible.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 27, 2012)

Most watched event in the world...

Let's show it 3.5 hours after it happens.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

It's better than China and stuff happening 16 hours ago.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh great, Rowling is there.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 27, 2012)

Decent opening ceremony so far. The shire and this NHS thing are a little lame, but the forging of the rings was cool. Britain had an impossible task following Beijing, they've done okay so far.


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

J.K Rowling reading the kids story is perfect.

Voldermort is definitely making an a appearance


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

>Voldermort

Looks more like a Menos Grande


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Mali said:


> Voldermort is definitely making an a appearance



Saw him just moments ago.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Mary Poppins


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

Mary Poppins to the rescue.


----------



## Okokami (Jul 27, 2012)

What the shit


----------



## blackbird (Jul 27, 2012)

Fucking kids completely out of sync. Who hired them. 

Well, using volunteers, I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

The orchrestra, how fun 

EDIT: MR BEAN


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Mr Bean


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

lol iphone ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## blackbird (Jul 27, 2012)

Britpop!


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

Music choice, spot on.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Mali said:


> Music choice, spot on.



Yes, I'm enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 27, 2012)

pretty meh so far


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

Currently trying to name all the songs, proving diff for the 70's.

Darn my youth.


----------



## Gitramas (Jul 27, 2012)

The music, Rowan Atkinson and James Bond ftw
Everything else ;// (too many children)


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 27, 2012)

If you're not British, this is hard to understand


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

Not enjoying the prodigy


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

The performers actually kissed 

DIZEEEE RASCAL!!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok,I get the Music concert part


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

>Dizee
>Amy 
>Muse
>Tinie
>Emily

Profit.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 27, 2012)

Mali said:


> Not enjoying the prodigy



Why not? Firestarter is great. 

England's supplied the world with better music than any other nation, though I'd hoped to see more (if any) live appearances/performances. 

Rowan Atkinson was easily forgettable.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 27, 2012)

yeah David Beckham and Torch through River Thames


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 27, 2012)

memorial funeral.... stop... no just please. it's putting me off


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

Kinda dissapointed that its Emily and not Adele singing right now, still great though.


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

Shit just got real


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 27, 2012)

finally  coming out


----------



## blackbird (Jul 27, 2012)

So that's it? All that's left is in-march? 

Not too bad, Danny-o. I'd let you shoot my wedding video.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 27, 2012)

btiish virgin islands lol


----------



## Sirius B (Jul 27, 2012)

Is there anyway to watch the opening ceremony?


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

lol they're trying to input 'American' Football into the olympics  


Never gonna happen


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

>Irelands had the biggest cheers

What.gif


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

Ireland


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

>Team GB
>Finally

Never thought Id be saying this but, GO TEAM GB


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm rooting for Team Germany 


Down with the US


----------



## Okokami (Jul 27, 2012)

Still awaiting for Doctor Who. This better not disappoint.


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

Love team GB and all, but ya have to go where the moneys at.

Jamaica for the win


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2012)

looking forward for America to pwn asses.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

I want Team USA to dominate.


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

I want Asafa Powell to beat Bolt.

But I doubt thats gonna happen.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

lol Team USA will get creamed in basketball, soccer, and everything 


Germany got this


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2012)

i loved the drum music that played during the flags host ceremonie.


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

The Queen is such a boss


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> lol Team USA will get creamed in basketball, soccer, and everything
> 
> 
> Germany got this



USA will win basketball at the very least.


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

Mohammed Ali 

This doesnt begin to compare to his appearance in the Sydney Olympics though, shit was glorious.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> lol Team USA will get creamed in basketball, soccer, and everything
> 
> 
> Germany got this


Team America men and Women basketball team are legends and our women soccer team is awesome.


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

I like the "old generation/new generation" motif.

EDIT:The olympic cauldron is beautiful, props to whoever designed it.

The amazing fireworks show is expected.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow. The lighting of the Olympic cauldron was awesome.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> USA will win basketball at the very least.



Marc and Pau will be ready to beat them 



Linkdarkside said:


> Team America men and Women basketball team are legends and our women soccer team is awesome.



Nope , Argentina or Spain will beat Men's and Women's will lose to ...uh maybe they might win.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

Phelps will concur all.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Phelps will concur all.



I forgot about Phelps


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> Marc and Pau will be ready to beat them



They are outclassed by some on the USA team.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They are outclassed by some on the USA team.



Lechoke James and  Kobe badshot?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2012)

Spain could beat the original dream team.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Spain could beat the original dream team.



Spain could .....they are that powerful now. 


ok I changed teams.


Now I'm Team Spain.


----------



## hadou (Jul 27, 2012)

The opening ceremony SUCKS. I was watching it right now and I had to walk away from my tv. The one from Beijing four years ago was a thousand times better.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

its not as good as bejings but the industrial stuff was awesome


----------



## hadou (Jul 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> its not as good as bejings but the industrial stuff was awesome



The industrial stuff sucks; all they did was move their arms around pretending to be working. It reminded me of flight attendants before the start of a flight. This ceremony sucks donkey ass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

oh come on the workers coming out of the ground to tear away the greenry and make way for an age of iron was great


JK in the house.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

I bet Rio Del Jainero's Olympic opening ceremonies  will suck harder


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> I bet Rio Del Jainero's Olympic opening ceremonies  will suck harder



fuck that! 

Have you ever seen a Rio Carnival?


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> fuck that!
> 
> Have you ever seen a Rio Carnival?




HAHAHAAH

OH what's the point? I'm just butthurt Chicago didn't get chosen for the 2016 summer Olympic hosting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> HAHAHAAH
> 
> OH what's the point? I'm just butthurt Chicago didn't get chosen for the 2016 summer Olympic hosting.



me as well i could of actually gone to watch the games live


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2012)

I laughed my ass off when Chicago was eliminated.  The reaction videos are fucking hilarious.


----------



## hadou (Jul 27, 2012)

I think this is the first time I have watched an olympic opening ceremony that I disliked; this one sucked.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2012)

Brazil will put on the worst opening ceremony of all time.  And the Olympic games will bankrupt the country.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

ok now it feels like their being completely random


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

arggh this isn't Half time at the superbowl dammit this is the opening  ceremony of the Olympic games get some fucking Class


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

London be shitting on the opening ceremonies


----------



## hadou (Jul 27, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> London be shitting on the opening ceremonies



If only; they took a big horse dump on the ceremony.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

Way to half ass the Olympics, London.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 27, 2012)

ROFL I hope I wasn't the only here that heard that North Korean bashing.


11 Holes in one.... In his first game


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> arggh this isn't Half time at the superbowl dammit this is the opening  ceremony of the Olympic games get some fucking Class



Hey now .......the Super Bowl Halftime show is a classic and needs to be treated with the elegance and high standards it sets.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> Hey now .......the Super Bowl Halftime show is a classic and needs to be treated with the elegance and high standards it sets.





My Mistake 


Edit: REALLY ADELL? THAT'S THE MUSIC THEY CHOSE TO PLAY DURING THE PARADE OF NATIONS!!


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> My Mistake
> 
> 
> Edit: REALLY ADELL? THAT'S THE MUSIC THEY CHOSE TO PLAY DURING THE PARADE OF NATIONS!!



I wish you had just laughed instead of taking it serious 


My sarcasm is awful lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> I wish you had just laughed instead of taking it serious
> 
> 
> My sarcasm is awful lol



lol its all good i was just playing along

man all the women in these games are fine as hell


----------



## hadou (Jul 27, 2012)

A lot of hot woman in the delegations of each country.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 27, 2012)

Wasn't this shown live where you lot are?

The whole ceremony was fucking class by the way. 

London, Great Britain, get the fuck in.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

All those women are getting ready to march back into the Olympic kitchens


----------



## hadou (Jul 27, 2012)

A lot of hot woman in the Ireland delegation.


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

The opening ceremony was far from bad, it was really good but it was magnitudes below Beijing (but then again, most opening ceremonies are).


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

hadou said:


> A lot of hot woman in the Ireland delegation.



I was  thinking the same Damn thing.


----------



## hadou (Jul 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I was  thinking the same Damn thing.



Great minds think alike


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 27, 2012)

Beijing had bells and whistles, yeah.

We have the bloke who invented the Internet, the invention of the modern world, the best music in the world, and Rowan Atkinson...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

hadou said:


> Great minds think alike



 Indeed



lol They played the Borat Kazakhstan anthem


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

Plus Paul McCartney.


----------



## hadou (Jul 27, 2012)

Mali said:


> The opening ceremony was far from bad, it was really good but it was magnitudes below Beijing (but then again, most opening ceremonies are).



The opening ceremony sucked balls. I watched about half an hour of it, and had to walk away from the tv.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 27, 2012)

It wasn't made for people who use the phrase "sucked balls".


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 27, 2012)

She had a face like a slapped arse through the whole thing.


----------



## hadou (Jul 27, 2012)

erictheking said:


> It wasn't made for people who use the phrase "sucked balls".



If you say so; the opening ceremony sucked. It was horrible. 

The part with the Queen and the James Bond actor in the helicopter: that scene was so horrible; the event took place at night, but if you look they jump out of the chopper during the day.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

Eh, I rather enjoyed the opening ceremony.  There were some pretty good music choices, Mr. Bean was awesome, and Mary Poppins coming down gave me a few chuckles.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

i enjoyed the first half [the industrial transformation was epic] but every thing from the Story book stuff forward was bad, and the mtv stuff just felt unworthy of the event


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 27, 2012)

hadou said:


> If you say so; the opening ceremony sucked. It was horrible.
> 
> The part with the Queen and the James Bond actor in the helicopter: that scene was so horrible; the event took place at night, but if you look they jump out of the chopper during the day.



I was making a reference to the fact that you probably aren't British - you aren't, right? I can see how some of it was parochial. Well-received here in London (and Britain) though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

^ so your saying his opinion would of meant more if he had said "Sucked-Bollocks" instead?


----------



## hadou (Jul 27, 2012)

erictheking said:


> I was making a reference to the fact that you probably aren't British - you aren't, right? I can see how some of it was parochial. Well-received here in London (and Britain) though.



I'm not British.

The ceremony felt dry and sluggish. My biggest surprise is seeing a lot of hot woman from a lot of delegations. Contrary to woman in gymnastics; every time I see them on tv it looks like they have balls


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> ^ so your saying his opinion would of meant more if he had said "Sucked-Bollocks" instead?



Mainly, the kinds of British people who didn't like it were either utter simpletons who wanted 5000 drummers doing backflips in unison for 3 hours, or Tory cunts who .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

erictheking said:


> Mainly, the kinds of British people who didn't like it were either utter simpletons who wanted 5000 drummers doing backflips in unison for 3 hours, *or Tory cunts who .*



that's  as shame i appreciated that recurring biracial imagery

Also


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 27, 2012)

That mixed race bird.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

I hope the South Africans left those damn vuvuzelas at home


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

U.S.A looking Classy as hell


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

Stop being classy USA 

you're making us Americans look good


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> Stop being classy USA
> 
> you're making us Americans look good



Don't Worry it'll pass as soon as we start dominating this shit.


----------



## hadou (Jul 27, 2012)

People riding bicycles while wearing wings? This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2012)

erictheking said:


> Mainly, the kinds of British people who didn't like it were either utter simpletons who wanted 5000 drummers doing backflips in unison for 3 hours, or Tory cunts who .


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Don't Worry it'll pass as soon as we start dominating this shit.






Like that will happen


----------



## mali (Jul 27, 2012)

Teen performers were both black, brought a tear to ma eyes.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 27, 2012)

Ali once against being forced to do Ceremonial shit while he's disabled.

fuck people.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2012)

*USA Basketball gets Beatles-like welcome by Olympics media in London*


> LONDON ? At one point in Friday's USA Basketball introductory media conference at the Olympics, the crowd of cameras and reporters in front of LeBron James was 23 deep. Twenty-three. A mass of humanity that included reporters standing on chairs, craning for a glimpse of him.
> 
> LeBron's crowd merged with Kobe Bryant's on one side and Carmelo Anthony's on the other, creating an absolute throng of journalists, a complete mess of people. The reporters had already been warned not to seek autographs and pictures, though that was ignored on occasion.
> 
> ...





America fuck yeah.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2012)

Team USA has dat swag.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks like the English put as much effort into the opening ceremony as they do into their food.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Looks like the English put as much effort into the opening ceremony as they do into their food.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 27, 2012)

GB should have gone with the "At some point in the last 2000 years we owned your ass" type of Ceremony.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 27, 2012)

Kobe's killer instincts will flow into Westbrook 


Still Spain beats US in gold game .....95-77


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> GB should have gone with the "At some point in the last 2000 years we owned your ass" type of Ceremony.



The Dutch and French would be like


----------



## iander (Jul 27, 2012)

Not to put down Paul McCartney, he did fine but they should have had Iron Maiden end the ceremony.  That would have been awesome and shown how good British music can be.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2012)

At least they didn't close with the Spice Girls.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 28, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> At least they didn't close with the Spice Girls.



:sanji


No way!! the Spice girls is what defines England.


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> :sanji
> 
> 
> No way!! the Spice girls is what defines England.



Really?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2012)

Stephanie Rice looking fine.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 28, 2012)

Good shit I love On tape delay shows


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> :sanji
> 
> 
> No way!! the Spice girls is what defines England.





I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 28, 2012)

I just watched that 007/Queen video.


They could have used Jason Statham and it would have been much better in a more pragmatic fashion


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2012)

Sadly, I didn't watch the opening ceremony.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 28, 2012)

Bond goes to Buckingham Palace by taxi? why they didn't use the Aston Martin? 

and btw


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2012)

​


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 28, 2012)

Already a major disappointment for us. Cseh 

and lol, Russia having trouble with Angola


----------



## Juli (Jul 28, 2012)

Biedermann out, not a good start for the german team. 

At least rowing looks better for us.

edit: Man..swimming is a major disappointment so far.  Switched over to Beachvolleyball.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 28, 2012)

I need more televisions!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2012)

China winning obscure gold medals in sports where 8 month pregnant women can still be competitive.


----------



## Seregfin (Jul 28, 2012)

Vinokourov you sexy kazach! 

Cavendish must feel so shit right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2012)

Not enjoying TSN's coverage so far.

The Colombian winning the silver medal was a major surprise though.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2012)

olympic volleyball  don't know the rules but


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2012)

Russia/China.  I guess China is favored.  But Russia has this giant girl dominating the net.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2012)

usa going the archery finals in style... taking out the defending champions with a perfect score


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2012)

Damn.  This woman's basketball game is fast paced.

Craig Sager sighting.  

Edit: Go Croatia!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 28, 2012)

Croatia beating USA at basketball? wtf


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2012)

Whalen needs to be in the game.  Too many selfish players out there.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2012)

god hope solo is


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 28, 2012)

Good goal. 

Are all archers fat?


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Good goal.
> 
> Are all archers fat?



all the koreans sure are


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2012)

Colombia's goalkeeper is keeping them in this match, USA are buttfucking them.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 28, 2012)

The Croatia-USA basketball game actually hasn't been half bad


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 28, 2012)

Seven Nation Army will never disappear from sport events, will it


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2012)

never ever


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 28, 2012)

USA got trolled in archery, Italy took the gold


----------



## hadou (Jul 28, 2012)

So far China has three medals and we have only one.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 28, 2012)

Phelps ended up 4th a big surprise.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2012)

China is dominating in the pool.  I'm pretty surprised by this.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 28, 2012)

now this final was cool. Well done, Australia.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2012)

That freestyle relay was exciting.  I was hoping the Dutch would pull it out.  But oh well.


----------



## MB99 (Jul 28, 2012)

The Independent Athletes had the best entrance...of all time.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 28, 2012)

We're already 3 golds behind on the first day


----------



## Bluth (Jul 28, 2012)

MB99 said:


> The Independent Athletes had the best entrance...of all time.



Can someone explain how they are independent?  I mean do they not belong to any country?  and are they drunk?


Edit: ahh, they're from a recently dissolved country.  I'm still wondering if they're drunk.


----------



## Savior (Jul 28, 2012)

Some real pathetic coverage so far here in Canada.

Every chance they get they're comparing it to the winter games in Vancouver. 
Then they start saying how Canadians only care about the winter games so these aren't such a big deal...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 28, 2012)

dose any one have streams of the live events?


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 28, 2012)

underdog turkey matching Olympic champions brazil in volleyball. I've been watching female ball sports all day, it's been great


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> dose any one have streams of the live events?



If you live in the US and have a cable subsciption, you can watch any event live online on NBC's website. link


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 28, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> Phelps ended up 4th a big surprise.


not a surprise for me he been slaking off after Beijing.


----------



## NarutoPrincess (Jul 29, 2012)

*2012 Olympics Rambles*

The Independent Athletes entrance gave me a good laugh.

My post is late but I have a few rambles... From the opening ceremony, Great Britain & the USA have the most competing athletes. Great Britain has 558 athletes and the USA has 529 athletes. At the time of this post, China is dominating the overall medal count with 6. 

Ryan Lochete's win over Michael Phelps in the 400-meter individual medley wasn't surprising. I like Phelps but I knew he'd be a big upset at some point in the games because of the negativity surrounding him before the games. Other athletes complained of him having "diva" like behavior & not training as hard as the others. 

I'm proud of Ryan even though the IOC almost didn't award him his medal because he wanted to sport his red, white, & blue grill.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 29, 2012)

Ye Shiwen... holy shit 

16 years old, world record by a second, and faster last 50m than Lochte.  We have our Usain Bolt of swimming.


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2012)

China's doing pretty damn well for themselves.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 29, 2012)

yayy German couple raped Britons in badminton


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

Radwanska just didn't have it today.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't watch basketball but france are doing a pretty good job in keeping up with the usa men, how many of the french players play in the NBA?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 29, 2012)

Got Tae Kwon Doe tickets for next wednesday


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 29, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> I don't watch basketball but france are doing a pretty good job in keeping up with the usa men, how many of the french players play in the NBA?



just one on the spurs i think


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2012)

in here it  say that the USA won 2 medal in shooting by Kimberly Rhode yet the stats say 1 gold and a total of 5 medals.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 29, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> I don't watch basketball but france are doing a pretty good job in keeping up with the usa men, how many of the french players play in the NBA?



6.

Tony Parker
Boris Diaw
Nicolas Batum
Ronny Turiaf
Kevin Seraphin
Nando de Colo


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2012)

yeah Kimberly Rhode won gold.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 29, 2012)

Man, Olympic basketball kind of sucks as far as physical play goes. Fouls ALL the fucking time? Refs are with batons up their asses or what?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 29, 2012)

Switzerland is getting babyshaked in Tennis right now


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 29, 2012)

Kobe said:


> 6.
> 
> Tony Parker
> Boris Diaw
> ...



that's a fair number, but USa are stretching away in the match. is there any country that has a pretty good chance at beating usa?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 29, 2012)

Getting beaten by Serbia is never a good thing, even if its just the group phase


----------



## Kobe (Jul 29, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> that's a fair number, but USa are stretching away in the match. is there any country that has a pretty good chance at beating usa?



Spain
Argentina
Brazil
Lithuania

if they play their maximum.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 29, 2012)

USA beat France in basketball


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> USA beat France in basketball



They got lucky 


I'm sure US can't beat Nigeria


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2012)

Spain - Serbia 26 - 21 #handball


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2012)

China basketball just isn't the same without Yao Ming.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 29, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> They got lucky
> 
> 
> I'm sure US can't beat Nigeria



Lucky my ass, 


Also Congrats to South Korea's Archery Team 7 gold medals in a row


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 29, 2012)

Just heard that the US champion in women's gymnastics was shockingly knocked out. 

G S B T
1 China	6	2	2	10
2 United States	2	3	2	7
3 Italy	2	2	2	6

Come on, USA, we're falling behind.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 29, 2012)

China will bitchslap USA and it will be funny.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2012)

Them bike races would be cooler if you could ram into each other.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 29, 2012)

Vollmer just set world record and wins gold 


China silver
Aussies got bronze


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 29, 2012)

yeaaaaaaaaaaah Szil?gyi! Wonderful fencing. Confident like a boss yet still so young.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> They got lucky
> 
> 
> I'm sure US can't beat Nigeria


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 29, 2012)

France wins gold, USA silver in 400m freestyle


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 29, 2012)

WTF? Why can I not find the 400m swimming relay on TV?


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Them bike races would be cooler if you could ram into each other.



With retractable spikes like the old Hannah-Barbera cartoons.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 29, 2012)

I HAVE TO WAIT TILL 7 AT LEAST TO WATCH THE SWIMMING FINALS?

WHAT THE FUCK NBC? 

I HATE YOU

THREE HOUR DELAY ON THE COOLEST EVENT? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Now I have to try and not spoil the result. 

Fuck you NBC


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2012)

USA kicked serbian ass in volleyball .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2012)

>Coolest event
>Not the Brazilian women's beach volleyball team


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 29, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> France wins gold, USA silver in 400m freestyle



Agnel completely destroyed Lochte rofl.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2012)

Platinum said:


> USA kicked serbian ass in volleyball .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2012)

Lochte a shit.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 29, 2012)

Women's Beach Volleyball: Argentina would've won the 2nd set if it wasnt for so many errors in service. USA got lucky.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 29, 2012)

*bows*


----------



## Kobe (Jul 29, 2012)

how in hell did France beat both USA and Australia in 4x100 ?!?!


----------



## mali (Jul 29, 2012)

Men swimming relays was great, the last French swimmer was just amazing. He closed the gap made by his team mates and pushed past to victory.

USA must be raging right about now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2012)

North Korea is in 8th place.


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 29, 2012)

The swimming was nice, and Belgium got bronze in Judo, that's something 

I'm looking forward to taekwondo in august!


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 29, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> North Korea is in 8th place.



But South Korea is still best Korea, they have more overall medals. 


If they had merged, they'd have more golds than the US right now.


----------



## NarutoPrincess (Jul 29, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> But South Korea is still best Korea, they have more overall medals.
> 
> 
> *If they had merged, they'd have more golds than the US right now.*




Indeed!

& the medal count is frustrating. I always thought that China & Russia produced better athletes than the US but I would like to see my country do better.

At the time of this post, the US is at 2nd place in the medal count lagging behind China by only 1 medal. However, China has 6 gold medals....the US only has 3!

I am shocked at Russia only having 4 medals and Japan having only 5. :amazed


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> *But South Korea is still best Korea, they have more overall medals.
> *
> 
> If they had merged, they'd have more golds than the US right now.


um no they wouldn't.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 29, 2012)

whats more important number of gold medals or number of medals total?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 29, 2012)

Gold medals obviously. 

US womens gymnastics team


----------



## Bluth (Jul 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> whats more important number of gold medals or number of medals total?



Depends I think.  If a country has by far more medals than another country then I think it can overcome a difference in gold medals.  The Olympics are little skewed in the fact that some events have a ton of different events.  For instance swimming or diving have a bunch of events as opposed to something like a team sport.  Personally I would put more stock into winning team events compared to individual events.  

I also think it can depend upon how big the country is.  If a small country such as Denmark has a haul of sayyyy...10 golds, then that to me is more impressive then a country like the U.S having 20 golds or having 60 total medals.

If we're simply talking about basically China vs. United States, it's simply natural for China to win.  They have more people and they put a huge huge emphasis on Olympic sports, you can see this in the way they start their athletes so young, Americans tend to play more sports growing up instead of focusing on one, plus the Chinese tend to expand their interests into a variety of sports.  Americans simply don't care about Ping Pong, Badminton, or women's Weightlifting.   

I'm not bitter about China overtaking the U.S on overall medal count either, it's just natural, and more power to those athletes that put in the effort to become the best in their sport.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 29, 2012)

Gold medals are considered most important. At least that's what I read in a major paper before the games, that the teams are traditionally ranked by golds. 

edit- from Wiki


> By default, the table is ordered by the number of gold medals the athletes from a nation have won (in this context, a "nation" is an entity represented by a National Olympic Committee). The number of silver medals is taken into consideration next and then the number of bronze medals. If nations are still tied, equal ranking is given and they are listed alphabetically by IOC country code.



So it sounds like silvers and bronze come into consideration if there's a tie in golds. 



Linkdarkside said:


> um no they wouldn't.



This Olympics? 



I didn't say more overall medals in history.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 29, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> um no they wouldn't.


You must be really not good at counting numbers.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 29, 2012)

Lol Lochte Lol. HAHAHAH


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2012)

NarutoPrincess said:


> Indeed!
> 
> & the medal count is frustrating.* I always thought that China & Russia produced better athletes than the US* but I would like to see my country do better.







Shinigami Perv said:


> I didn't say more overall medals in history.


even if north korea and south korea were united it would not mean they would had more medal as the athletes roster would be different and  of the current athletes might have never even been born because Korea never splitted.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 29, 2012)

Australia is the best in terms of medals per population I think.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 29, 2012)

Because they farm a good portion of the million swimming medals


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 30, 2012)

China vs USA ........while the host country is sucking 


Maybe instead of watching soccer all day England you could try getting better at the other sports


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> China vs USA ........while the host country is sucking
> 
> 
> Maybe instead of watching soccer all day England you could try getting better at the other sports


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey dem medals tell the whole story


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2012)

you  do make a good point, even Canada manged to get its shit together when they had the ball


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 30, 2012)

screw you haters

TeamGB will start to shine once the track cycling kicks in


----------



## mali (Jul 30, 2012)

Watching the female weight lifting.

My god Zoey Smith is a beast. And to think shes only 18.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RGeNsUaGTdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Jul 30, 2012)

Zoey just set a new British record, this girl is amazing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> whats more important number of gold medals or number of medals total?



Gold=3 points
Silver=2 points
Bronze=1 point


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 30, 2012)

haha, our team requested to replace the version of our anthem to a more proper one


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Bluth said:


> Depends I think.  If a country has by far more medals than another country then I think it can overcome a difference in gold medals.  The Olympics are little skewed in the fact that some events have a ton of different events.  For instance swimming or diving have a bunch of events as opposed to something like a team sport.  Personally I would put more stock into winning team events compared to individual events.
> 
> I also think it can depend upon how big the country is.  If a small country such as Denmark has a haul of sayyyy...10 golds, then that to me is more impressive then a country like the U.S having 20 golds or having 60 total medals.
> 
> ...



Plus the US has Lebron.  We just can't afford him soloing the entire Chinese Olympic team...that's our only constraint.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2012)

America have 13 medals.


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> America have 13 medals.



They needs moar golds. 

That's why I said we need to have Lebron in every event...but it'd be too much for us.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> haha, our team requested to replace the version of our anthem to a more proper one



*Will Welsh fans boo 'God Save The Queen'?*


> LONDON ? The bizarre scenario that Great Britain soccer fans could boo their own national anthem emerged as a serious and unsavory possibility Monday.
> 
> The British men's team's third and final group game against Uruguay Wednesday will be held in Wales ? the Millennium Stadium in Cardiff ? as part of the schedule that sees Olympic soccer matches rotated around the United Kingdom.
> 
> ...


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 30, 2012)

Dat Phelps wtf face ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2012)

Mael said:


> They needs moar golds.
> 
> That's why I said we need to have Lebron in every event...but it'd be too much for us.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

China picks up all their medals by excelling in sports no one in the US wants to play. I mean, they get like 8249823 medals from ping-pong.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 30, 2012)

Gold 

People's Republic of China        8
United States of America         3


Son I am disappoint


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Gold
> 
> People's Republic of China        8
> United States of America         3
> ...





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> China picks up all their medals by excelling in sports no one in the US wants to play. I mean, they get like 8249823 medals from ping-pong.



......                           .


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Remember folks, this IS China...the almost slave-regimented nation that even farms for gold in the virtual world.  I'm not as surprised anymore.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 30, 2012)

We don't need excuses, we need golds. Hopefully swimming will save us tonight. 


BTW Great Britain behind South Africa and Georgia in medals. :rofl


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> We don't need excuses, we need golds. Hopefully swimming will save us tonight.
> 
> 
> BTW Great Britain behind South Africa and Georgia in medals. :rofl



We need Kobe and Lebron.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

Sure, the Chinese know how to develop a 4'5 woman weightlifter, but where are they when it counts in real sports...like running fast or jumping really high or putting a ball through a hoop?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 30, 2012)

China cruising to gold in men's gymnastics now, according to BBC. 

This is one area that always upsets me. The American women's gymnastics team is very competitive, but the US men are like 6th and not even close to a medal.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

Shinagami Perv is so tsundere for China.


----------



## mali (Jul 30, 2012)

Fuck Daley and Waterfield (?) fucking screwed up in the sync diving


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

I can't wait until American gets into sports they're good at...like jumping over stuff while running. 

dat Lolo Jones


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 30, 2012)

GB could medal in gymnastics, they're doing really well in the floor routine.


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

It's ok, Shini.  China will NEVER reach the height the US does in basketball.  They just need to develop more that just one basketball events.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

America needs to add sports that only we excel at to the Olympics...like American football and hot dog eating.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 30, 2012)

Holy shit, GB just shocked everyone by winning silver. Japan fucked up.


Mael, who cares about basketball. I like the sport but there's only one men's medal from it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

Shinagami Perv wishes he was Chinese.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 30, 2012)

I wish we had their medals 

Maybe we can steal some of their athletes. Democracy for golds?


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> I wish we had their medals
> 
> Maybe we can steal some of their athletes. Democracy for golds?



They wish they had our navy. 

But I like this idea.  Actually...
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/29/oly-swim-sww1bu-chn-idUSL6E8IT49920120729

Turns out the Chinese athletes aren't too keen on their own country.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 30, 2012)

> "I think our way of thinking has many limits. *In Australia I've been invited to barbecues with my teammates - that would never happen in China."*



So she wants to quit China for barbecues. OK, we have barbecues. Must have some black ancestry. 





Japan just appealed and took GB's silver medal, GB take bronze. Epic trolling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

Japan should win the gold at whining.


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Japan gets gold in historical revision and denial, potentially overshadowing China's historic butthurt talents.


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2012)

Mael said:


> But I like this idea.  Actually...
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/29/oly-swim-sww1bu-chn-idUSL6E8IT49920120729
> 
> Turns out the Chinese athletes aren't too keen on their own country.



Doesn't come as a surprise. :/


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 30, 2012)

China yay  some of those  Lazy fucks saying shis about us maybe you
 practice more.,and stop talking shit you might win gold,not.

Drama at fencing Korea girl against German girl
German girl hit that 1 point at the last second,but that last second seems to more than one
The Korea girl refuse to get up from the platform


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

China, Japan, and Korea would finish in a three-way tie for the gold in a historical revisionist butthurt competition. 

But on another note...the gymnastics rule that only 2 people from a country can be in the finals is hella lame. American had 3 in the top 4, but one gets eliminated because I guess it's illegal to have too many good athletes.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 30, 2012)

You people and your fucking media, bunch of bitter.fucks sometimes


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 30, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> You people and your fucking media, bunch of bitter.fucks sometimes



Not me, don't want to be associated with the bitter crowd. 

Congrats on the medals, you're schooling everyone else right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

Shinagami Perv more bitter than a bitter melon.


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> China yay  some of those  Lazy fucks saying shis about us maybe you
> practice more.,and stop talking shit you might win gold,not.
> 
> Drama at fencing Korea girl against German girl
> ...



Stop trolling island claims and you might get friends, not.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> America needs to add sports that only we excel at to the Olympics...like American football and hot dog eating.



last time i checked we get our asses kicked in hotdog eating

But yeah put  in Gridiron football, Lacross,  and MMA


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Handegg for the next event proposal. 

*is American and likes NFL :33*


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2012)

Mael said:


> Handegg for the next event proposal.
> 
> *is American and likes NFL :33*



I support this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> last time i checked we get our asses licked in hotdog eating



Joey Chestnut


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 30, 2012)

Lucky, lucky Japanese gymnastic team! 

Through the bronze medal was pretty damn impressive for GB lads either way...


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 30, 2012)

No! Lochte just got killed by Agnel 

Korea and China tied for 2nd or something


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2012)

THAT FRENCH BASTARD!!


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Park Tae-Hwan...yeah I've heard stories about him.

Fucking French. 

It's like a bad luck bug hit the American swimmers as of late...that or the lazy bug.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

Glad GB is winning medals, at least.


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

ESPN puts China and Park Tae-Hwan literally tied. :S


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 30, 2012)

Missy Franklin just won gold


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank God...one American is winning a gold.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Missy Franklin just won gold


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like Park and the Chinese dude both get a silver.  Lochte still gyped.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 30, 2012)

Who need friends that in a sinking ship, keep your hands off us and Russia,bitch.
Should be embarrased your shits made in china,dumb fucks .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Missy Franklin just won gold



inb4 Japan protests


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 30, 2012)

Grevers wins gold


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2012)

Greevas just won gold Thoman won silver in the backstroke


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Who need friends that in a sinking ship, keep your hands off us and Russia,bitch.



Sinking ship?

Thank God again...American counter-attack.


----------



## Rain (Jul 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> China picks up all their medals by excelling in sports no one in the US wants to play. I mean, they get like 8249823 medals from ping-pong.



Funny thing is, they got zero medals from ping pong 

Gold:
2 X swimming
2 X archery
2 X weightlifting
2 X diving
1 X artistic gymnastic

While USA got 3 golds from swimming and 1 from archery.


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Falkirion said:


> Funny thing is, they got zero medals from ping pong
> 
> Gold:
> 2 X swimming
> ...



They got one from skeet shooting too.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2012)

American counter attack time .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Greevas just won gold Thoman won silver in the backstroke


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2012)

just got silver in the breaststroke


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> just got silver in the breaststroke



But we need gold.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2012)

17 medals


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2012)

Mael said:


> But we need gold.



ill take what we can get.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2012)

Mael said:


> But we need gold.


2 silvers= 1 gold


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> 2 silvers= 1 gold



True, but the Global Times doesn't see it like that. 

Oh well...at least it's a catch-up.  Gymnastics are going to kill the men's US teams while the women have a fighting chance.  Track and field is the game-changer if the US doesn't want to fuck up like it did last time but hey maybe with the better air quality they won't.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> 17 medals



where a head in the total medal count atleast


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2012)

We need to expand basketball to 2 on 2, 3 on 3, 4 on 4 and three point shooting contests so America can rake in more medals .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Who need friends that in a sinking ship, keep your hands off us and Russia,bitch.
> Should be embarrased your shits made in china,dumb fucks .


----------



## Kuya (Jul 30, 2012)

Gorgeous women in the Olympics seriously 

Brazilians and Argentinians oh my


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 30, 2012)

Good comeback, Phelps, now win the gold tomorrow..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

Ryan Lochte not ready to take the torch from Phelps.


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ryan Lochte not ready to take the torch from Phelps.



I couldn't care who takes what torch just so long as I see some golds.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

Mael more materialistic than an Asian parent who's child became a successful doctor or lawyer.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 30, 2012)

Ye Shiwen just set an Olympic record and she wasn't even trying, it was the semis.


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mael more materialistic than an Asian parent who's child became a successful doctor or lawyer.



I understand quantity is nice but quality is a quantity of its own.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2012)

wtf happened in the Men's team gymnastic finals?  Britain trolled in is own Olympics?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> THAT FRENCH BASTARD!!





Mael said:


> Fucking French.
> 
> It's like a bad luck bug hit the American swimmers as of late...that or the lazy bug.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 30, 2012)

China and US are owning this Olympics


COME ON SPAIN TROLL THE US BASKETBALL TEAM AND BEAT THEM!


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> China and US are owning this Olympics
> 
> 
> COME ON SPAIN TROLL THE US BASKETBALL TEAM AND BEAT THEM!



Such a thing won't happen...


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Such a thing won't happen...



I hope it does 


That's how much I dislike Lebron, I'd rather see my home country lose


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 30, 2012)

I think the US and China send more athletes to the Olympics because the covers more sports. SO they have more chance to get medals.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 30, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> I think the US and China send more athletes to the Olympics because the covers more sports. SO they have more chance to get medals.



Excuses excuses... sir China and US are just that damn good


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone know the record for lowest amount of medals the home country received at an olympics? Cause the UK is probably on track to beat it .


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 30, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Anyone know the record for lowest amount of medals the home country received at an olympics? Cause the UK is probably on track to beat it .






They can't even win at the one sport that they really care about in the UK


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> China and US are owning this Olympics
> 
> 
> COME ON SPAIN TROLL THE US BASKETBALL TEAM AND BEAT THEM!



Fuck Dat 

Besides we already got  trolled by those Damn French!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 30, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> Excuses excuses... sir China and US are just that damn good



They are good, but they also covers more sports than others nations.....


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Fuck Dat
> 
> Besides we already got  trolled by those Damn French!



Can't wait till Lebron chokes 

I know that one hurted 





Le M?le Dominant said:


> They are good, but they also covers more sports than others nations.....



The rest of the world is too into soccer, need to expand the young kids into other sports. 

Otherwise you'll never have a chance.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 30, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> The rest of the world is too into soccer, need to expand the young kids into other sports.
> 
> Otherwise you'll never have a chance.



It's also depends of the culture of sport. China take the Olympics very seriously. France is strong in Judo but we don't see the US in this sport. There are others sport we're not on.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2012)

^The irony in that statement is that are womens soccer team is really good too


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 30, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> It's also depends of the culture of sport. China take the Olympics very seriously.



Everyone should though, it's not like the Olympics is just a nice lounge for people to get to know each other. You're there to win or lose trying.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> ^The irony in that statement is that are womens soccer team is really good too



All I have been hearing about is Hope Solo........what is this US women's soccer team you speak off?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> All I have been hearing about is Hope Solo........what is this US women's soccer team you speak off?



the chicks running around while she stands at the goal and looks hot


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 30, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> All I have been hearing about is Hope Solo........what is this US women's soccer team you speak off?



Alex Morgan.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 30, 2012)

this is why i've been dating soccer players since high school. that soccer booty 

volley ball chicks got nice assess too


----------



## Kuya (Jul 30, 2012)

i just read an article on that Korean fencer. fucking terrible judges


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2012)

the US women basketball team are raping angola.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 30, 2012)

some really inspirational stuff from the GB women's volleyball team, really worked their butts off to beat Algeria 3 sets to 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

Ryan Lochte a shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 30, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> It's also depends of the culture of sport. China take the Olympics very seriously. France is strong in Judo but we don't see the US in this sport. There are others sport we're not on.


well the US won a bronze medal in judo Women's Lightweight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2012)

US would be all over combat sports if there was MMA.


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 30, 2012)

Dude, WTF!!! theres like 4 dudes jumping at the same time!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 30, 2012)

What a dramatic finish in the Men's Gymnastics. Good for the Brits.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2012)

smh at NBC Olympics making it an important headline that Chinese athletes' successes can be attributed to doping.  Sure, there's a history of the Chinese employing these shady tactics before.  But it's not like the US is completely invulnerable from its own athletes testing positive as well.

Sounds like someone is butthurt from losing the gymnastics men team final and various swimming competitions.


----------



## Bluth (Jul 31, 2012)

You have to admit that it's fishy when a competitor improves their personal best by 5 seconds in a swimming event, that simply doesn't happen.

We simply have choked in some events.

Happy to see the Brits men do so well in gymnastics


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2012)

Definitely fishy, but I'll wait for the scandals in the future 

Men's team gymnastics...not even sure what to say about that regarding the US.

And I didn't know the judges could review and correct a score like that.


----------



## Halo (Jul 31, 2012)

I wonder how Lochte feels losing to France twice, a country notorious for surrendering. What a bitch.


Jeff said:


> smh at NBC Olympics making it an important headline that Chinese athletes' successes can be attributed to doping.  Sure, there's a history of the Chinese employing these shady tactics before.  But it's not like the US is completely invulnerable from its own athletes testing positive as well.
> 
> Sounds like someone is butthurt from losing the gymnastics men team final and various swimming competitions.


No shit. Not that I'd be surprised too when it comes to China, but lets not forget America's sweetheart Marion Jones.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2012)

Hope Phelps wipes the floor with Clary today in Butterfly finals.


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

Shin Lam got screwed over. 

Men's skeet shooting up. 

USA wins the gold shootin' skeet...that's how we roll.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2012)

Mael said:


> Shin Lam got screwed over.
> 
> Men's skeet shooting up.
> 
> USA wins the gold shootin' skeet...that's how we roll.


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh the pun I enjoy with this.


----------



## Juli (Jul 31, 2012)

Two gold and one bronze in the team and individual eventing. Finally some shiny medals. :WOW


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

Juli said:


> Two gold and one bronze in the team and individual eventing. Finally some shiny medals. :WOW



You're talking Germany, right?

The real tragedy was that fencing match and clocks that apparently were a hit back in 1000AD.  Sorry but the Korean deserved to go to the gold match.

But everything else was legit.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 31, 2012)

The refs are the fucking worst on olympics. Anyone seen the women fencing semi final Germany vs Korea (or was it Japan/China, don't remember)? This was fucking bullshit. No way the German lady should have gone through. Injustice.


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

Pain In The Ass said:


> The refs are the fucking worst on olympics. Anyone seen the women fencing semi final Germany vs Korea (or was it Japan/China, don't remember)? This was fucking bullshit. No way the German lady should have gone through. Injustice.



It was the fencing match b/w Shin A Lam and the German Heidemann...bullshit refs called for an extra second AFTER the clock went to zero.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 31, 2012)

Mael said:


> It was the fencing match b/w Shin A Lam and the German Heidemann...bullshit refs called for an extra second AFTER the clock went to zero.



Fuck the refs, seriously. They paused and resumed the play 3 or 4 times with 0:01 on the clock, with each resume taking more than a second anyway, and even at one point the timer went to 0:00 and they've changed it to 0:01 adding a FULL second. And then when zee german scores they rule in her favor. The commentators said that there's a rule that justifies the ending being in favor of zee german, which was some bullshit about "human fault" which the referee committed (so if the referee makes a mistake thanks to which the wrong person goes to the final, it "seems" justified). God was I mad when I saw this. And it's not the first time the refs fucked up big, there were some issued in women's weighlifting and men's judo too. I guess this is what happens when you hire a bunch of old and incompetent fools who can't even use logic and rule in favor of the wrong ones.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 31, 2012)

Great shot of Shin A Lam in the aftermath of the controversial match:


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> Great shot of Shin A Lam in the aftermath of the controversial match:



Poor girl was trying not to cry her eyes out as 8,000 people booed the officials.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 31, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> Great shot of Shin A Lam in the aftermath of the controversial match:





Bullshit. Bullshit. Bullshit.


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

Seriously...she deserved something...

Wambach scores in soccer.  Dat ass that won't quit! pek

Up yours, North Korea.

US female gymnastics trying to upend the Chinese...hopefully it works.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, that was some bullshit reffing.

Watching the gymnastics now. I felt sorry for those two Russian girls  USA are likely to win it, if they don't mess up that is.

Yep, it's theirs.


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> I felt sorry for those two Russian girls  USA likely to win gymnastics now, if they don't mess up that is.



With their point differential I don't see how they would.  That Raisman girl from Needham, MA (MA represent) needs to stumble around a few times to make it anywhere close.

And they take the gold.  Sad to see the Russians in tears but that's unfortunately how it goes.  Chinese thankfully pushed out of medal contention.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2012)

Communism loses again.


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Communism loses again.



They're (commies) gonna lose again soon if the US can keep the North Koreans from scoring.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2012)

American Women getting the gold .


----------



## Rain (Jul 31, 2012)

France is doing suprisingly well, i gotta say. 9 medals of which 4 are gold.

Russia rather dissapointing performance (for now).

Can't wait for swimming


----------



## Juli (Jul 31, 2012)

Mael said:


> You're talking Germany, right?
> 
> The real tragedy was that fencing match and clocks that apparently were a hit back in 1000AD.  Sorry but the Korean deserved to go to the gold match.
> 
> But everything else was legit.



I wasn't referring to the fencing medal.
That was an unfortunate decision and hopefully it will have consequences, to avoid situations like that in the future. 
What's equally stupid though is some idiots on the internet screaming racism at the decision, and even going as far as to release the telephone number and address of the referee to threaten her. 

In the meantime. Two more silver medals in judo and canoe. Good day getting better and better.


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

Juli said:


> I wasn't referring to the fencing medal.
> That was an unfortunate decision and hopefully it will have consequences, to avoid situations like that in the future.
> What's equally stupid though is some idiots on the internet screaming racism at the decision, and even going as far as to release the telephone number and address of the referee to threaten her.
> 
> In the meantime. Two more silver medals in judo and canoe. Good day getting better and better.



Didn't the Germans also get the Equestrian?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2012)

I dunno how the Korean "deserved" to go to the gold medal match when the match would've ended in a tie...but okay.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2012)

the US volleyball team beat germany.


----------



## Juli (Jul 31, 2012)

^ That was to be expected. 

@ Ghost_of_Gashir

That's the "sudden death" rule. 
"In the event of a tie at the conclusion of the third period, the competitors will fence a one minute "sudden-death" period. Prior to this extra period, one of the fencers will be assigned 'priority'. If at the conclusion of the extra period, no further scores have been awarded, the athlete who has been as assigned priority will be declared the victor of the bout."

From what I heard, before they invented this rule matches used to go on for very long because you get a lot of double hits. I can understand the need for this rule, but imo 1 minute is a bit too short for the other one (who doesn't have priority) to have a decent chance at hitting. 



Mael said:


> Didn't the Germans also get the Equestrian?



Yeah...that's what I meant in my first post, the equestrian eventing. :3 The win of the gold medal in the individual competition was a very close one. If the last rider would have gone without penalty points, then she would have won gold, but she failed at the last hurdle.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Yeah, that was some bullshit reffing.
> 
> Watching the gymnastics now. I felt sorry for those two Russian girls  USA are likely to win it, if they don't mess up that is.
> 
> Yep, it's theirs.


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

Another swimming gold for the Americans.  The women are really bailing the US out of a jam.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 31, 2012)

Le Clos   !


----------



## Juli (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy shit..Phelps..losing with the last stroke.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 31, 2012)

Four years ago he won against Cavic like this, now he loses


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

Phelps is a disgrace.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 31, 2012)

What are supposed to the major events of the 2012 Olympics?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2012)

At least he medaled this time.

Good on you Phelps.


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow Phelps...look at where ego gets you.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2012)

The only thing he has to hang his hat on so far is that he didn't lose the gold for the US in the 4 x 100 rally


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

Well it's up to the men in the 4x200m relay to get another gold...that and maybe two Americans against that Ye woman.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 31, 2012)

What are the major events? This is the first time I have decided to give a shit about the Olympics. But I don't know which events to look out for.


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

Stalin said:


> What are the major events? This is the first time I have decided to give a shit about the Olympics. But I don't know which events to look out for.



Soccer, Swimming, Gymnastics, Track & Field, Archery, etc.


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

Stalin said:


> What are the major events? This is the first time I have decided to give a shit about the Olympics. But I don't know which events to look out for.



All the Sailing events are thrilling especially the Men's One Person Dinghy. :33


----------



## Stalin (Jul 31, 2012)

just started today. What did I miss out on?


----------



## Dark Saga (Jul 31, 2012)

MAGNUM PRO: Ryan Kidd vs. Tony Kozina - YouTube!



 

this is just terrible


----------



## Savior (Jul 31, 2012)

Ye Shiwen about to smash the world record.

only olympic record


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

Dark Saga said:


> MAGNUM PRO: Ryan Kidd vs. Tony Kozina - YouTube!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not shocking really.  China has what's known as expendable numbers.



Savior said:


> Ye Shiwen about to smash the world record.
> 
> only olympic record



Didn't wanna arouse suspicion. 

Damn gold medal gap now at four.  We were close to closing in.  Stupid Phelps.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2012)

USA underachieving this year. Mens and Womens Basketball, Women's Soccer and our volleyball teams should bring in Golds.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 31, 2012)

Phelps got his gold after all


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2012)

You dumbfucks act like the Olympics are almost over or something. We haven't even started track and field.


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2012)

You shut up.   We need to build leads nao. 



αshɘs said:


> Phelps got his gold after all



Finally...sheesh at least that's an extra gold medal to catch up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2012)

Ye is totally doping, btw.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 31, 2012)

We were not ridicule in this on. Second, but far ahead of the others.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2012)

Excellent heat for the US relay swim team.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2012)

23 medals for the US.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You dumbfucks act like the Olympics are almost over or something. We haven't even started track and field.



No Ghost it's all over.

WE ONLY HAVE 12 DAYS LEFT TO MAKE UP THE DIFFERENCE .


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 31, 2012)

We need more gold.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2012)

Fuck, if only there was an event where the Chinese had no advantage over us. But there's no way we can overcome this overwhelming deficit.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2012)

If only they had medals for basketball and track and field.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2012)

There's no way the US is any good at running fast or jumping high.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 31, 2012)

steph houghton been beastly for team GB's women's football team, 3 goal in three matches not bad for left back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd be mad at Hope Solo for being such a distraction on twitter, but she's hot, so I can forgive her like Clippers fans forgive Blake Griffin for sucking when he does a slam dunk.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2012)

I wonder if the Archery olympians get laid like the other athletes over there


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2012)

If Hope Solo leads the us to a gold i'll forgive her. 

Ghost lowering himself to clipper standards.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2012)

Tug of war used to be an Olympic sport. Fuck, we could dominate that shit today.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'd be mad at Hope Solo for being such a distraction on twitter, but she's hot, so I can forgive her like Clippers fans forgive Blake Griffin for sucking when he does a slam dunk.



For a few years I didn't think Hope Solo was hot because I thought she was a 7 foot giant with a pretty face. Now that i found out she's only 5'9'', i'd tap


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tug of war used to be an Olympic sport. Fuck, we could dominate that shit today.



big ass Samoans would take that event


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy shit, did anyone see the bronze match between South Korea and Italy?

That Korean fencer was like parkours style foil fencer. The most exciting fencer to watch.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2012)

USA vs Tunisa in Mens Basketball coming up


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Holy shit, did anyone see the bronze match between South Korea and Italy?
> 
> That Korean fencer was like parkours style foil fencer. The most exciting fencer to watch.



That was likely the first fencing match I ever watched that was fun to watch lol.



Zen-aku said:


> USA vs Tunisa in Mens Basketball coming up



Should be a clean win for the US, pending unforeseen collapses.

Damn, missed the Girl's Gymnastic Team Finals earlier.  But congrats to them for not choking and being a disgrace like the US Men's.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 31, 2012)

I watching France playing against Argentina at Handball. it's one of the sport, we can get the gold.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 31, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Holy shit, did anyone see the bronze match between South Korea and Italy?
> 
> That Korean fencer was like parkours style foil fencer. The most exciting fencer to watch.



That was Choi Byung-Chul. He was actually even wilder in his previous matches. I'd never heard of him before today, but he was great -- really fun to watch him in action. The fencing purists probably had a more mixed reaction to him, because he wasn't using the conventional style, but I enjoyed his unorthodox moves. It's great that he won the bronze.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone else trying to get tickets?  They're updating around midnight, I'm just waiting here like a cunt and yesterday there was fuck all!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2012)

Tunisia is doing better then any one expected


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2012)

USA should be ashamed.  Allowing Tunisia to score 33 pts


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2012)

Judecious said:


> USA should be ashamed.  Allowing Tunisia to score 33 pts



hey  Tunisia is really good at scoring the 3


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2012)

Phelps with a gold, finally.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2012)

Tunisa:47 USA:85

It is officaly a whoopin


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2012)

Finally.  They were too sloppy to start.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2012)

its not that they were sloppy tunisa was just better then expected


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2012)

*Final Score*

Tunisia:63

USA: 110

Big props to Tunisia especially Ben Ramadan


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> its not that they were sloppy tunisa was just better then expected



They were better but the USA starters came out with no energy.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 31, 2012)

Ugh, too many events to keep up with.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't find one single Judo channel on my TV.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 31, 2012)

Seriously, they shouldn't allow USA Basketball to compete. I mean, does anyone genuinely believe that these guys WOULDN'T win when actually trying?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> Seriously, they shouldn't allow USA Basketball to compete. I mean, does anyone genuinely believe that these guys WOULDN'T win when actually trying?



the other teams have NBA players too yaknow


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 31, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> the other teams have NBA players too yaknow



USA 3rd level players are NBA players.  The other ones have the best players from NBA.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2012)

Basketball wouldn't be this popular internationally today if the 92 Dream Team didn't compete at their Olympics.

If you ban the USA NBA players you gotta ban all NBA players. A lot of international fans love watching Team USA anyways, Kobe's an international superstar.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 31, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> Seriously, they shouldn't allow USA Basketball to compete. I mean, does anyone genuinely believe that these guys WOULDN'T win when actually trying?



They tried and lost in 2004.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 31, 2012)

lol China and US pwning the rest of the world ...


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 31, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> They tried and lost in 2004.



Seems like you are very liberal with "trying".


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 31, 2012)

The bodies on those synchronized divers are rediculous


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 31, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The bodies on those synchronized divers are rediculous



male or female


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 31, 2012)

America is too amazing.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 31, 2012)

NBC showing stuff on tape delay is actually good for me as I have a summer job and miss most things.

Good to see the US is close to China. I fully expect the US to take the lead and keep it when track and field starts.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 31, 2012)

Someone needs to make a GIF of Michael Phelps' mom reaction when she thought he won the gold at the 200m butterfly..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2012)

hopefully america get some more gold tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 31, 2012)

Everyone is hating on America. 

You know what we say? 


We'll soon be China's bitches


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> Everyone is hating on America.
> 
> You know what we say?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 31, 2012)

Only reason china doesnt win every event is because they are genetically inferior to the melting pot that is the US

As soon as they open up their borders it will stop being the olympics and start being "whose 2nd best after china" game


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Only reason china doesnt win every event is because they are genetically inferior to the melting pot that is the US
> 
> As soon as they open up their borders it will stop being the olympics and start being "whose 2nd best after china" game



This might be the most hilarious post I have seen in a while.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Only reason china doesnt win every event is because they are genetically inferior to the melting pot that is the US
> 
> As soon as they open up their borders it will stop being the olympics and start being "whose 2nd best after china" game



ikr

If China only opened up its borders and paid Usain Bolt 50 million yuan to run for them in the Olympics


----------



## Id (Aug 1, 2012)

L?zaro ?lvarez (Cuba) vs Joseph Diaz Jr. (USA): Tomorrow.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 1, 2012)

Platinum said:


> This might be the most hilarious post I have seen in a while.



Cant deny it. Soon are asian overlords will have complete athletic superiority. After all when your family is held at gun point if you dont win your pretty highly motivated


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 1, 2012)

So proud of the women's gymnastics team 

They were so perfect today.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

I was slightly amazed that the 24 year old on the Romanian team did pretty good all-around.  To think all the hard work that went into her training for a comeback at that age in gymnastics.

Hopefully this gold will be memorable enough for Wieber.


----------



## NarutoPrincess (Aug 1, 2012)

*Gold Medals*

I would like to say congrats to Michael Phelps for becoming the most decorated Olympian of all time with 19 medals (15 of them being gold). He still has a few more races left that may add to that number.



Also, congrats to the talented girls on our women's gymnastics team


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

Only a weeaboo would think China will ever run fast.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 1, 2012)

Those poor Russian girls didn't do so well. The USA gymnastic didn't have much competition


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

That one girl (I think her name was Anastasia G-something) and her floor routine basically destroyed any hope for Russia to keep their lead.  12.4 score plus the 14.3 by the other girl basically killed it


----------



## NarutoPrincess (Aug 1, 2012)

Stalin said:


> Those poor Russian girls didn't do so well. The USA gymnastic didn't have much competition



Indeed! I didn't watch much but I did see a certain Russian girl that ran so fast into her jump, she twirled sideways off of the mat.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

The funny thing is.

Phelps is the greatest Olympian of all time...and I would still want to hang out and drink a beer with him.  Guy seems like the chillest dude in the room.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Aug 1, 2012)

congrats Phelps.  best ever

congrats to the women's gymnastics too


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 1, 2012)

just watch the vid 

Chris Paul: "I have a connection with New Orleans that I will never forget"

edit:


----------



## Bluth (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know if this has been brought up, but apparently there are multiple athletes in Badminton who are trying to lose in order to get a better match-up in later rounds, something to do with a round-robin format



Did anyone see these matches?

It seems that the Chinese were the first to do this in order to try and get an all China final, but then the other competitors saw this and tried to do the same.


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Bluth said:


> I don't know if this has been brought up, but apparently there are multiple athletes in Badminton who are trying to lose in order to get a better match-up in later rounds, something to do with a round-robin format
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's likely going to be Koreans vs. Chinese in the finals, and I pray the former wins the gold.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 1, 2012)

America win another gold


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Someone made a post about the whole "match fixing" in badminton.

Turns out there are some consequences:
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/08/01/us-oly-badm-expulsion-day-idUSBRE8700N620120801

Chinese world champs, Indonesians, and Koreans booted from the event but not from the Games.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 1, 2012)

A new gold medal for France in Judo. Bravo Lucie Decosse.


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

That reminds me...US needs to get on the ball in swimming tonight.  Gotta pick up more golds.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope the US wins nothing but bronze so Mael can complain some more.


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope the US wins nothing but bronze so Mael can complain some more.



Not gonna happen.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

Mael wishes he was Chinese.


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mael wishes he was Chinese.



No thanks, I'm not fond of Chinese.  Korean on the other hand...:ho 

I do enjoy their women...and cuisine...and both.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm Chinese, asshole.


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm Chinese, asshole.



Your loss. 

Besides you're not a woman.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

Not in the gold medal count.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 1, 2012)

wait and see....


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not in the gold medal count.



Gold is temporary, a nice ass is forever.

Better luck next time China.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

What are you even talking about?


----------



## Juli (Aug 1, 2012)

7 medals today.. 

Marcel Nguyen..never expected him to win a medal in the gymnastics competition today. Everyone was betting on Fabian Hamb?chen. First medal in this competition for Germany since 1936.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

Mael said:


> Besides you're not a woman.



Neither are you, but you sure act like one.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

Venus Williams


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Neither are you, but you sure act like one.



Implying females are nothing but whiners?

My, my aren't we sexist?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

Mael said:


> Implying females are nothing but whiners?
> 
> My, my aren't we sexist?



You said it, not me.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 1, 2012)

Japan has a really nice national anthem 

Well done, Kohei-sama


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You said it, not me.



I doubt females talk about how they adore Korean women unless they're lesbians which is often not the majority. 

Silly Ghost.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

No, you said women were whiners.

I was merely implying that you wore dresses. 

I still can't believe how much the US men's gymnastics team lags behind the women.


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No, you said women were whiners.
> 
> I was merely implying that you wore dresses.
> 
> I still can't believe how much the US men's gymnastics team lags behind the women.



They should seeing how it's an aspect Russians and Chinese typically dominate in, but hey be happy with a bronze for now.

Make up time in swimming.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 1, 2012)

Sort of amazing to see how China can win the Men's team gymnastics gold and then have in the individual all-around their best performer get 30th.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably means their team is good at every event, but not great at anything.

Meanwhile, a lot of teams have people are just specialists at a single event.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 1, 2012)

Dear god, the Korean weight lifter defending gold medalist just dislocated his elbow


----------



## Bluth (Aug 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Probably means their team is good at every event, but not great at anything.
> 
> Meanwhile, a lot of teams have people are just specialists at a single event.



probably the case, but it's still surprising.  I could see that from a team that gets the Bronze, but with a gold winning side, you would expect at least one star.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 1, 2012)

Dude turn on weightlifting, both Chinese going for world records.

New world record, 175kg lifted 

One attempt remaining.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

Chinese doping again.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 1, 2012)

Gyurta!! With a new world record


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 1, 2012)

Daniel Gyurta  




Shinigami Perv said:


> Well done, Kohei-sama



I loved him in parallel bars


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Chinese doping again.



North Koreans likely are. 

But ouch...I mean really...ouch.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 1, 2012)

We didn't medal in that?


----------



## Duckitology (Aug 1, 2012)

U.S. almost doubled their score against Tunisia for basketball. .-.


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> We didn't medal in that?



Well crap there was a blown opportunity.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 1, 2012)

Amazing. The Chinese lifter who was cruising to silver injured his elbow in the previous lift. But he came out for the next lift anyway, crying. And he lifted 190kg while screaming in agony. 

That was unreal. He could still win silver despite being injured.


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Amazing. The Chinese lifter who was cruising to silver injured his elbow in the previous lift. But he came out for the next lift anyway, crying. And he lifted 190kg while screaming in agony.
> 
> That was unreal. He could still win silver despite being injured.



Maybe he thought about what would happen via the party hand if he bowed out from injury.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 1, 2012)

What the hell was up with this Zagunis chick? She's supposed to be a hot shot fencer and won the gold twice before. Now she didn't even get bronze.


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Stalin said:


> What the hell was up with this Zagunis chick? She's supposed to be a hot shot fencer and won the gold twice before. Now she didn't even get bronze.



Rotten luck I suppose...


----------



## Stalin (Aug 1, 2012)

What channel was weightlifting?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 1, 2012)

Stalin said:


> What channel was weightlifting?



Don't know, watching on streams


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeesh another swimming disappointment.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 1, 2012)

Adrian wins gold


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 1, 2012)

that was close


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Phew...men pull through...but the gap widened again and it will when weightlifting is over.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2012)

Watching USA vs China Womens Volleyball, China goes derp in the last minutes and USA wins the first set.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 1, 2012)

Gap is widening in golds 

Difference this year to Beijing is China getting swimming golds.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 1, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Adrian wins gold


----------



## Arishem (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Gap is widening in golds
> 
> Difference this year to Beijing is China getting swimming golds.



And in Beijing the US screwed the pooch in track and field and failing a few other events.  The golds in other events had closed the gap so far, so once T&F rolls around we should expect a tighter race.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 1, 2012)

Soni Szőnyi with the WR :ho


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Koreans get the sabre gold for women...a slight redemption for the clusterfuck that was the clock issue for Shin Ah-Lam.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2012)

Dat Captain America.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 1, 2012)

We lost of third place.....


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2012)

USA just won the 2nd set, they could've won it earlier but China got lucky 2-3 times.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 1, 2012)

USA making china our bitch in women Volley ball


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

US ladies take the relay swimming gold.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 1, 2012)

Korea wins both gold and bronze in fencing.

Nice job.


----------



## dream (Aug 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> USA making china our bitch in women Volley ball



Excellent.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2012)

Meagan Hodge is a freakin maniac


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 1, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Meagan Hodge is a freakin maniac



and hot to boot.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2012)

GG and USA wins 3-0.

3rd set was fcking awesome, Hooker and Hodge pretty much destroyed the Chinese team.


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, yes please with sugar on top. 

Only Abby Wambach scores higher though.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 1, 2012)

you would bang Abby Wambach?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Kuya said:


> you would bang Abby Wambach?!?!?!?!



God yes I would.  She's got an ass that won't quit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

Not sure if serious...


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not sure if serious...





That and I like short-haired women that pull it off.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Aug 1, 2012)

Mael said:


> That and I like short-haired women that pull it off.



_*SO WHAT YOU JUST SAID IS YOU LIKED TO BE BUTT FUCKED BY A TRANNY?

TELL ME IF IM WORNG...............*_


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> _*SO WHAT YOU JUST SAID IS YOU LIKED TO BE BUTT FUCKED BY A TRANNY?
> 
> TELL ME IF IM WORNG...............*_



Oh great...our walking stereotype is here. 

Yes, very wrong, as always.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 1, 2012)

She doesn't look feminine for me.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 1, 2012)

Her upper body would just turn me off with all those muscles and I don't find her to have an attractive face.

You would bang her over Alex Morgan?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 1, 2012)

Alex Morgan and Hope Solo. 

Don't care about the rest.


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Her upper body would just turn me off with all those muscles and I don't find her to have an attractive face.
> 
> You would bang her over Alex Morgan?



I'll get back to you on Morgan...

Edit: Morgan is hot doubtless but Abby has that raw power and again those legs and ass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 1, 2012)

Mael said:


> That and I like short-haired women that pull it off.



Thats a flattering angle,,


yeah alright she is hot, i like a woman that can kick my ass


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Aug 1, 2012)

_*DID THIS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) JUST SAY RAW POWER HAHAHAHAHAHAH I SEEN IT ALL NOW..............................*_


----------



## Kuya (Aug 1, 2012)

*Alex Morgan*


vs. *Abby Wambach*

*Spoiler*: __ 








Alex Morgan wins this easier than the USA beating Tunisia in basketball yesterday.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn this time difference is killing me 

Uchimura made up for his horrible dismount on pommel horse in team competition!! Woohoo.  He'll go down as one of the best male gymnasts ever.

Leyva doing a great job too...surprised he placed on the podium.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 1, 2012)

BULLL SHIT JAPAN JUST GOT ROBBED!!


----------



## Kuya (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Damn this time difference is killing me
> 
> Uchimura made up for his horrible dismount on pommel horse in team competition!! Woohoo.  He'll go down as one of the best male gymnasts ever.
> 
> Leyva doing a great job too...surprised he placed on the podium.



Brah in Hawaii we keep getting spoiled with the results. Can't watch ESPN or even sign on to Facebook


----------



## Judecious (Aug 1, 2012)

Mael said:


> Only Abby Wambach scores higher though.



The fuck


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Brah in Hawaii we keep getting spoiled with the results. Can't watch ESPN or even sign on to Facebook



I was planning to just avoid NF and everything until 10 pm tonight...but right when I woke up my friend sent me a fucking whatsapp message saying

"Jeffffff...Uchimura won gold!!!" 

It's summer maybe I will just become nocturnal during T&F


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 1, 2012)

ARGGGGH!!

I cant believe how badly Japan just got screwed over in boxing!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff said:


> The funny thing is.
> 
> Phelps is the greatest Olympian of all time...and I would still want to hang out and drink a beer with him.  Guy seems like the chillest dude in the room.



phelps is a D bag

I met him in a pink berry 2ish years ago

I was standing right next to him and I was like "Hey your micheal phelps right?" And he gave me a look and then started texting. Ignoring me. From 18 inches away... Fuck that guy.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy shit Japanese guy beat David Ferrer?!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> phelps is a D bag
> 
> I met him in a pink berry 2ish years ago
> 
> I was standing right next to him and I was like "Hey your micheal phelps right?" And he gave me a look and then started texting. Ignoring me. From 18 inches away... Fuck that guy.



That question doesn't warrant an answer from one of the greatest summer Olympians of all-time

Who else would he be? Cullen Jones?


----------



## Kuya (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd burn with Michael Phelps any day.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 1, 2012)

maybe it wasn't Phelps?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

It probably wasn't even Phelps.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It probably wasn't even Phelps.



It was


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

Ryan Lochte was chilling at a Pinkberry thinking to himself, "Did this friend just call me Michael Phelps?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ryan Lochte was chilling at a Pinkberry thinking to himself, "Did this friend just call me Michael Phelps?"


Bwahahahahahaha

Damn... that was funny.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

So what are the sports to talk about on Thursday?

Americans are capable of getting three gold in swimming, pending a Lochte fail.  Soni should mop the fucking field though.

But does anyone know who is favored in women's all-around gymnastics?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff said:


> So what are the sports to talk about on Thursday?



Woman's Soccer.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 1, 2012)

Mustafina has to be one of the favorites. That older Romanian woman is good too. 

Team USA fucked themselves by not qualifying their best gymnast


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2012)

She qualified...it was just the stupid rules wouldn't let her compete.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, but you still got to make sure that one of those two gymnasts is your best. She's the world champion and not even competing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 1, 2012)

Something is Rotten in the boxing referring


Crooked


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 1, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> She doesn't look feminine for me.


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 1, 2012)

Korea is completely owning Brazil in volleyball match.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 1, 2012)

Womens Basketball

USA:89

Turkey:58


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> _*DID THIS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) JUST SAY RAW POWER HAHAHAHAHAHAH I SEEN IT ALL NOW..............................*_



Classic Flocka method...acting like a complete piece of hood trash for lack of a better word.

Anyway fuck y'all...I'll stick to Ms. Wambach as one of my faves even though the other two are definite picks too.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Kuya (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Kuya (Aug 1, 2012)

Wambach is all yours Mael. I'll take Alex Morgan


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff said:


> So what are the sports to talk about on Thursday?
> 
> Americans are capable of getting three gold in swimming, pending a Lochte fail.  Soni should mop the fucking field though.
> 
> But does anyone know who is favored in women's all-around gymnastics?



Not jordan weiber


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 1, 2012)

Take her Mael


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 1, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Mustafina has to be one of the favorites. That older Romanian woman is good too.
> 
> Team USA fucked themselves by not qualifying their best gymnast



Mustofina fucked up so badly yesterday im inclined to say putin will shoot her when she gets back


----------



## Stalin (Aug 1, 2012)

Why is it that all the best weightlifters in the women's competition were all from communist countries. Is it possible for a woman to be a weigh lifter and still be attractive?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Mustafina has to be one of the favorites. That older Romanian woman is good too.
> 
> Team USA fucked themselves by not qualifying their best gymnast



A shame the older Romanian woman didn't make it, Ponor.  Hope to see her in the individual balance beam finals, she was beautiful to watch.  Perfect balance the ENTIRE time I didn't see her even flinch.  She's almost ten years older than Kyla Ross

Mustafina is aite 



Zen-aku said:


> Something is Rotten in the boxing referring
> 
> 
> Crooked



It makes me wonder if all the judges are from Nevada lol.  I've watched maybe four Friday Night Fights shows in the last three months and I've seen countless of questionable rulings.



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Not jordan weiber



Ouch.

But Gabby has a great chance.  Already went through the motions for all the events, didn't come out too bad save for the bars but that's what America lacks in strength anyway, including Wieber.  Not sure about Aly, she needs to get at least a Top-5 finish in bars and another great performance on the floor to win.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 1, 2012)

Stalin said:


> Why is it that all the best weightlifters in the women's competition were all from communist countries. Is it possible for a woman to be a weigh lifter and still be attractive?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 1, 2012)

^
Whats her name?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 1, 2012)

Sam wright

My love


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Aug 1, 2012)

Mael said:


> Classic Flocka method...acting like a complete piece of hood trash for lack of a better word.
> 
> Anyway fuck y'all...I'll stick to Ms. Wambach as one of my faves even though the other two are definite picks too.



*STICK WITH YOUR TRANNY LOVER WE WONT HATE ON YOU JUST DO COME TO THE NBA THREAD WITH THIS FAGGY SHIT WE WONT STAND FOR IT........................*


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *STICK WITH YOUR TRANNY LOVER WE WONT HATE ON YOU JUST DO COME TO THE NBA THREAD WITH THIS FAGGY SHIT WE WONT STAND FOR IT........................*



Because you speak for the NBA thread.

Chris Rock had a term for people like you.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 1, 2012)

Kuya said:


>


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2012)

Abby looks better than some of the Japanese soccer team players


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 2, 2012)

People need to realize this has become a two country Olympics


----------



## Judecious (Aug 2, 2012)

Hopefully Nigeria can compete with the US.  I still want the US to win but I have to cheer for them


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> ARGGGGH!!
> 
> I cant believe how badly Japan just got screwed over in boxing!


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 2, 2012)

LOL, please just remove boxing from the olympics. 

This is not going to fix the boxing in the olympics. Corrupted judges in the boxing olympics has been a problem since the 1984 olympics.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 2, 2012)

Some fucking justice

Iran got screwed over too though.

Those judges are a disgrace to every thing the Olympics stand for


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 2, 2012)

that last picture, she looks so much like a dude.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Kuya (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 2, 2012)

HOLY WHAT THE UNHOLY TITS... MY EYES


----------



## Kuya (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 2, 2012)

Dear.........mother.....of greatness !!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2012)

I always debate what an athlete is thinking when they see the board and cry.

Are they happy?  Are they disappointed?  Did they see that pic of Abby Wambach that Mael posted up?


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeff said:


> I always debate what an athlete is thinking when they see the board and cry.
> 
> Are they happy?  Are they disappointed?  Did they see that pic of Abby Wambach that Mael posted up?



They're disappointed with your questions 


Kidding bro


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 2, 2012)

Team GB


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 2, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Team GB



Team GB is full of disappoint 


You guys should be mad


----------



## Bluth (Aug 2, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> Team GB is full of disappoint
> 
> 
> You guys should be mad



IDK I think she look mighty fine.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2012)

Having hot athletes on your team > winning medals.

Watching replay of women's cycling time trials...coach's backpack was wide open and as he ran away all this shit fell out of his bag....am I the only one who thinks this is hilarious?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Having hot athletes on your team > winning medals.



Luckily the U.S was blessed with both.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 2, 2012)

Poor Jo?. Getting injured when she was in control 

edit:

South African gold in rowing  it was an exciting race


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2012)

Last post before I sleep and miss the rest of the events of the day 

Ah, if there were ever a time for Murray to win something in the UK, now would be the time.  Should have this one in the bag, but the rest of the field save for the Japanese guy all can top him.  Assuming Federer takes out Isner that is.


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

Ladies rowing to claim gold.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Ladies rowing to claim gold.


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 2, 2012)

just came to say new zealand mens double sculls gold.

grats, them mah boys yo.  southland (region in nz) represent

also mahe drysdale and bond and murphy for gold tomorrow (single sculls and double respectively)

on another note (i'm sure this was well discussed already), how insulting was it that the IOC offered a consolation medal to the korean fencer shin =/


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

cloudsymph said:


> just came to say new zealand mens double sculls gold.
> 
> grats, them mah boys yo.  southland (region in nz) represent
> 
> ...



My gf, a Korean, and I discussed this.  It was complete bullshit.  They don't even say they're sorry...they just offer this "StabPat inon the Back Medal" and think it'll go away.  They screwed her because they couldn't work a fucking clock right.


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> My gf, a Korean, and I discussed this.  It was complete bullshit.  They don't even say they're sorry...they just offer this "StabPat inon the Back Medal" and think it'll go away.  They screwed her because they couldn't work a fucking clock right.



i know right, and then add the media making it seem as though she was sitting there as a protest, when in actuality she has to stay there in order to get an appeal.

IOC is such a crock of shit.  they are supposed to be there in order to prevent injustices like this, and the boxing with the japanese fellah.

but instead for people to make an appeal they have to pay out some hundreds of dollars, greedy pricks, i'm mentioning this cause i think at the time the korean team didn't have cash on them or something.

well at least they are being ye shiwen, when everyone is accusing her of doping, i'm giving her the benefit of the doubt cause her progression has been amazing, her races when she was like 14 were pretty damn amazing already.

finally good riddance to the badminton cheats.  2 korean teams, chinese team and indonesian team.  i fell no sympathy for cheats.  in a sense it's sad as well, but this was their own fault.  hopefully they return the format to knockout rounds instead on points.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 2, 2012)

The IOC has been corrupt for a long long time.  It's just like pretty much like FIFA, I would say that the Olympics are bit better, but you will always have fuckups like we've seen, when you are dealing with international bodies, which are always trolling for money.  Just look at the seating debacle.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 2, 2012)

mai waifu Ki Bo Bae in the Final. pek


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 2, 2012)

Bluth said:


> The IOC has been corrupt for a long long time.  It's just like pretty much just like FIFA, I would say that the Olympics are bit better, but you will always have fuckups like we've seen when you are dealing with international bodies which are always trolling for money.  Just look at the seating debacle.



true that.


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

Damn...Mexican bested Lorig.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 2, 2012)

YES!! Ki Bo Bae wins! man my fucking heart. 



Mael said:


> Damn...Mexican bested Lorig.


Lorig choked so bad. but Avitia was pretty damn good.


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

Let's go American judo!


----------



## mali (Aug 2, 2012)

COME ON GEMMA GIBBONS, KILL THAT BITCH 

EDIT:Gemma lost but her performance was beyond gold, she should really proud of herself. Kayla was just great, she deserved that win seeing as she was so focused.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 2, 2012)

We are distanced by S Korea in the gold medals count. It will be difficult to get more gold now. There is an hope for gold in Handball for men and women team but the competitio is hard. There is also Teddy Riner for Judo.


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

Mali said:


> COME ON GEMMA GIBBONS, KILL THAT BITCH
> 
> EDIT:Gemma lost but her performance was beyond gold, she should really proud of herself. Kayla was just great, she deserved that win seeing as she was so focused.



Face, in yours.  US gold ftw.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 2, 2012)

Gold for France. 
Emilie Fer in Canoe Sallom.


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Gold for France.
> Emilie Fer in Canoe Sallom.



Meanwhile UK rocked the shit out of the men's canoe slalom to take both gold and silver.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Meanwhile UK rocked the shit out of the men's canoe slalom to take both gold and silver.



What ? We have the gold in Canoe Slalom for men with Tony Estanguet.

Edit: The UK won the Canoe biplace.


----------



## mali (Aug 2, 2012)

UK won both the gold and silver in that event, fucking awesome.


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

Women's individual gymnastics up and Gabrielle Douglas/Aly Reismann tearing shit up.

Hilariously sad story on Douglas btw where apparently black twitters/spectators were commenting about her hair being straight and somehow "not representing."



Losers.


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 2, 2012)

Viktoria Komova is great


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

ane said:


> Viktoria Komova is great



Also Mustafina.  But I need me some American medal combo. 

Wow...Russians fucked up there with Mustafina.  So much for that 16.1 helper...


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 2, 2012)

USA/Spain Women's Volleyball; the last minutes were awesome, especially the play when(i believe it was Kessy) receptions the ball and luckily it lands in Spain's field.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Also Mustafina.  But I need me some American medal combo.
> 
> Wow...Russians fucked up there with Mustafina.  So much for that 16.1 helper...



yep. pretty big mistake, and after that it was already over, but she was also nervous. oh, well, so she's out


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

ane said:


> yep. pretty big mistake, and after that it was already over, but she was also nervous. oh, well, so she's out



I'm shocked to see such dominance from the US so far where I thought the Russian program and the Chinese slave program would've made some machines.

Of course as I say that Reismann fucks up.   Hopefully she can settle for bronze and Douglas can dominate for gold.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> I'm shocked to see such dominance from the US so far where I thought the Russian program and the Chinese slave program would've made some machines.
> 
> Of course as I say that Reismann fucks up.   Hopefully she can settle for bronze and Douglas can dominate for gold.



she's first, but I'm still rooting for Komova


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

ane said:


> she's first, but I'm still rooting for Komova



NO.  Douglas must take the gold. 

Komova can have silver or bronze.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 2, 2012)

i want to watch womens gymnastics but fuck you nbc


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> NO.  Douglas must take the gold.
> 
> Komova can have silver or bronze.



your girl got gold, congrats 

oh, well, still loved my girl on floor 



Lord Genome said:


> i want to watch womens gymnastics but fuck you nbc


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah props to the Russians for earning both silver and bronze.  Shame that Aly screwed herself on that one event but shit happens I guess.

Weird to see the Chinese so low, but the CCP will clearly send those shameful losers to reeducation in order to better harmonize their abilities for the peaceful rise of China, no contact with family for months or years.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Yeah props to the Russians for earning both silver and bronze.  Shame that Aly screwed herself on that one event but shit happens I guess.
> 
> Weird to see the Chinese so low, but the CCP will clearly send those shameful losers to reeducation in order to better harmonize their abilities for the peaceful rise of China, no contact with family for months or years.



I wasn't able to see the programing but it looked like the Russian who got Bronze was tied with Aly, at least in the standings that official Olympics site put up.

I'm still horrified when I see some of the videos out there that detail what the Chinese gymnastics program is like.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 2, 2012)

China won gold in cycling track, then got relegated so Germany won gold. What's the CCP gonna say to that?


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

Okokami said:


> China won gold in cycling track, then got relegated so Germany won gold. What's the CCP gonna say to that?



WESTERN MEDDLING! 

How did it get relegated?


----------



## Okokami (Aug 2, 2012)

Same thing that GB got relegated for I think, illegal change-over. One of China's riders just stormed out the building it seems.

EDIT: Oh, she's back now.


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

Okokami said:


> Same thing that GB got relegated for I think, illegal change-over. One of China's riders just stormed out the building it seems.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, she's back now.



She's back with a harsh condemnation from the CCP along with economic blackmail.


----------



## Rain (Aug 2, 2012)

Really surprised by judges in Women Gymnastics.

Imo, Viktoria Komova should've won gold but Reismann deserved Bronze because that fall by Mustafina was pretty huge mistake...

Still can't say Douglas didn't deserve it but, imo Komova was better.


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

Falkirion said:


> Really surprised by judges in Women Gymnastics.
> 
> Imo, Viktoria Komova should've won gold but Reismann deserved Bronze because that fall by Mustafina was pretty huge mistake...
> 
> Still can't say Douglas didn't deserve it but, imo Komova was better.



Komova just had a few more stumbles and didn't have as smooth of technique and landing.  She was great don't get me wrong but I don't think it was enough to get to Douglas in the beginning.

UK wins the men's cycling track.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 2, 2012)

This victory ceremony is taking forever, christmas will arrive sooner 

I think they just lost the flags or something


----------



## Stalin (Aug 2, 2012)

Could someone give me a streaming like for the judo gold match of the 78kg class?


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

Soni takes the women's gold. :33

Now time for the manz.

EDIT: Oh wow.  Clary pulls behind Lochte and secures the gold, Lochte settling for bronze.  Still a damn good day for American medalists.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> Soni takes the women's gold. :33
> 
> Now time for the manz.
> 
> EDIT: Oh wow.  Clary pulls behind Lochte and secures the gold, Lochte settling for bronze.  Still a damn good day for American medalists.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 2, 2012)

Lochte is a pretender


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

That or just resting on purpose when he has to face Phelps.

Let's secure us some more medals, fellas.


----------



## Rain (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like USA is finally gonna surpass China in both Total and Gold medals...

GLORIOUS Mother Russia slowly wakin' up


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

Falkirion said:


> Looks like USA is finally gonna surpass China in both Total and Gold medals...
> 
> GLORIOUS Mother Russia slowly wakin' up



For now...there are a lot more gymnastics events that China could get something in along with all that damn badminton/table tennis.  The US needs to be Star Platinum in track and field to really solidify a lead.

EDIT: And it looks like Phelps dominates with a gold, Lochte takes silver, and the Hungarian for bronze.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2012)

*Kayla Harrison*


----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2012)

Gemma Gibbons of UK judo.  She's kinda good lookin'. 

And apparently the women's swimming was just shut out? 

Netherlands gets gold, Belarus gets silver, China gets bronze.  Ladies...I am disappoint.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 2, 2012)

Phelps


----------



## Kuya (Aug 2, 2012)

Why is Ian Thorpe from Australia not competing anymore? I remember he was a beast back in the day and so dominant. He afraid of Phelps


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2012)

U.S men Beach Volleyball team beat Czech


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2012)

Have all the weaboos in this thread shut up yet now that America has tied China in golds?


----------



## Kuya (Aug 2, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Have all the weaboos in this thread shut up yet now that America has tied China in golds?



They'll beat them in Golds, but coming into the Olympics we were expected to have even more by this day. America will be the strongest medal-wise in the end either way.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 2, 2012)

Phelps 

I don't really watch swimming outside the Olympics, but it's by far my favorite physical activity, amazing perfomance


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2012)

I think the Olympics should shut the fuck up about the social media craze.

Gold Medal > # of twitter followers/facebook fans.

Fucking putting up pointless tweets for the entire US to see made by idiots...NBC is only endorsing stupidity of internet posters.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 2, 2012)

Um, does anyone know what "dressage" is? While flipping through channels this morning, I caught a glimpse of the Equestrian event. arc and I were talking about England getting the silver medal, and arc said that they lost because of dressage or something.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 2, 2012)

and once again i am ashamed to be half African american


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 2, 2012)

Men's Basketball

USA: *156*
Nigeria: *73*

Records were broken.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2012)

Nigeria might never recover from that beatdown .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2012)

They all probably got Kobe to sign their shoes.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2012)

Melo being Melo.  Damn I slightly regret not watching it live.

Exciting day tomorrow.

Finally T&F starts.  Joker vs. Murray/ Fed vs. Del Potro.  Trampoline


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They all probably got Kobe to sign their shoes.



Lebron just sits there looking dejected, his pen never being used.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 2, 2012)

Bout time Olympic Boxing been getting some of the "fixed spotlight", shit always goes to gymnastics. Just saw a few robberies today that no one seems to give a chit about.


----------



## Soul (Aug 2, 2012)

Gymnastics is pretty good, VBD.
I didn't saw box, by the way; who won it?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 2, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Bout time Olympic Boxing been getting some of the "fixed spotlight", shit always goes to gymnastics. Just saw a few robberies today that no one seems to give a chit about.



rofl one of the refs got booted for that one travesty of a match


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2012)

Gold:18
Silver:9
Bronze:10


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2012)

Everything boxing is corrupt it seems.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 2, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Everything boxing is corrupt it seems.


Because it is

Just wait for Olympic mma bro.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Phelps
> 
> I don't really watch swimming outside the Olympics, but it's by far my favorite physical activity, amazing perfomance


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 2, 2012)

it's Michael Phelps and the others.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

No one else thinks Mustafina is attractive?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2012)

How many events does Phelps have left?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

I think he has at least two more, 100 m Butterfly tomorrow and Men's 4 x 100 Medley


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 3, 2012)

Gabby, so proud of you


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

ikr, despite all that shit about her hair, she was amazing 

If Aly didn't mess up on the beam she would've gotten bronze too.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff said:


> No one else thinks Mustafina is attractive?



Her and Raisman could.... *checks ages*, yeah, her and Raisman can definitely get it.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 3, 2012)

Gonna miss Phelps. 



Great news about Gabby, she deserves the gold 


US over taking China in medals 


USA!!! USA!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Her and Raisman could.... *checks ages*, yeah, her and Raisman can definitely get it.



dw bro I checked the ages well before you did


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

Kind of long, but hilarious comments by "Bob Costas" and "Pepper"


----------



## Furious George (Aug 3, 2012)

Congrats Gabby!

Poor Russians, too soon crushed under the mighty hand of Black America.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 3, 2012)

Damn, S Korea is really tough opponent in a lot of competition for us. Even in the medals count.


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 3, 2012)

men's double and men's single scull, gold goes to NZ

=3


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, we won against S Korea in Handball but it's wasn't an easy victory. We're qualified to the 1/4 finals.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 3, 2012)

UK sure caught up fast.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

Dem Brits and their bad-assery































































in rowing


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 3, 2012)

Apparently Belarus hammer thrower Tsikhan got suspended from the event this morning, because they've found doping substance in his samples from 2004 and 2005? lol


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

lol.

Wow, those eight-year old blood samples can really fuck you over.

Anyway, speaking of T&F great to see some diversity in passing the qualifying rounds .  Puerto Rico, Namibia, etc.  Americans locked up the top times in each of their heats for the 400m.  Medal gap is already widening in my head as we speak.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff said:


> No one else thinks Mustafina is attractive?



Dafuq

Should I make a top 10 list of the Olympic gymnasts who would get it? Too bad shawn johnson got crippled or else she would get some dick slangin too.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 3, 2012)

That recap by NBC was awesome, wish they air the soccer game between the USA and New Zealand that will begin in 30 mins...


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Gonna be a rough day for the US today since China's got ping-pong and badminton on lockdown and track & field looking a bit tougher than anticipated.

I can only hope Russia keeps China from the gold in pistol as well.  That Klimov dude's a beast.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 3, 2012)

that takes a lot of discipline


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 3, 2012)

At least, there is suspense in the Olympics. Everything is possible between the US and China but also between the other countries for the third place.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> At least, there is suspense in the Olympics. Everything is possible between the US and China but also between the other countries for the third place.



This is true.

Koreans and Romanians tearing it up in team fencing.  Behold our finalists for gold and silver.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

Ping pong was yesterday


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Ping pong was yesterday



I dunno that shit. 

All I'm seeing is ping-pong still going on so that means future medal events.  However thank God for South Korea who manages to keep some Chinese in check. 

French football beats Sweden I see.  It's going to be tight with South Korea and Japan taking on the Europeans.

I still cannot believe the US basketball scored 156.  I feel SO sorry for Nigeria.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 3, 2012)

Big hope for Teddy Riner for gold in Judo.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

US scores on NZ. 

I don't care what any of you fuckin' say...Abby Wambach scores again with that ass that won't quit. pek

Heh...as you said Le Male, Riner has to face off with a Korean.  Looks like France and Korea have it out for each other recently. 

EDIT: A Cuban won the rapid fire pistol.  Did not see that coming.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 3, 2012)

Korea, it's really really a strong opponent for us in many sport. We won today against them at Handball (women) but it wasn't easy. I still have in mind the battle for the bronze medals between French and korean women team at Fencing

In the case of Riner, the Korean guys wasn't strong enough to win. But Riner is impressive. He wasn't beaten since Beijing Olympics. I want to see the final with Riner.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Korea, it's really really a strong opponent for us in many sport. We won today against them at Handball (women) but it wasn't easy. I still have in mind the battle for the bronze medals between French and korean women team at Fencing
> 
> In the case of Riner, the Korean guys wasn't strong enough to win. But Riner is impressive. He wasn't beaten since Beijing Olympics. I want to see the final with Riner.



Seems he wasn't.  Yeah for now it's Korea vs. Romania for the team fencing and women will be another story.  

*checks opponent*

Uh oh dude...Riner's going against a Russian.  He's got the power of Putin behind him.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 3, 2012)

Teddy RINER, Olympics champion in Judo +100kg


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Yowza China just exploded into the lead, but not by much, with those badminton and trampoline medals.  I knew today wasn't going to be friendly to the US.

Nice work on the Judo.  France still catching up to Korean gold, but the Koreans got the gold in archery so that's still one behind.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 3, 2012)

Damnnnn. Federer - Del Pot.

Kobe watching.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 3, 2012)

Korea.....once again.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 3, 2012)

Korea is third in terms of golds. Wow.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Korea.....once again.



Should they beat Romania in fencing, it'll widen that gap sorta like how them sneaky Chineses did it this morning.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 3, 2012)

FEDERER GOT THE BREAK. 18-17 wow.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 3, 2012)

That tennis match was just tense.  Nearly 4 and a half hours.

USA topping on women's team pursuit before GB shows everyone how its done


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2012)

4 whole seconds and NWR.

I wonder wtf the other teams are thinking when they saw that.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

UK makes cycling look easy...:S


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 3, 2012)

Team GB 

WE COMING FOR YOU CHINA!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2012)

thought the aussies were going to catch up when they came from 0.5s down to about 0.2s down

But then Britain took it by the scruff and destroyed aus by over 2s that was just a masterclass.

And Mael this is mostly to do with Aus or Athens, Britain put on a good show so the Gov just poured money into it to make sure the best riders got found and put with the best coaches.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Team GB
> 
> WE COMING FOR YOU CHINA!!!



Gotta get through the South Koreans and Americans first.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 3, 2012)

Is that Kobe again I spot in velodrome? Didn't get a good glimpse.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 3, 2012)

Victoria Pendelton will get us another gold


----------



## Rain (Aug 3, 2012)

USA zero medals today for now. Worst day since the start?


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Falkirion said:


> USA zero medals today for now. Worst day since the start?



Swimming and shot put is up.  The US often shines in the later events as it seems right now unless it's female gymnastics.

Korea vs. Romania.  This should be a good fencing bit.

Pendleton secures the British gold which luckily stops the Chinese from another but they take silver.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

Mael said:


> I dunno that shit.
> 
> All I'm seeing is ping-pong still going on so that means future medal events.  However thank God for South Korea who manages to keep some Chinese in check.
> 
> ...



If you watched the game they were CLEARLY holding back. Had they wanted to embarass somebody they would have scored 200 easy

Iverson was just hot as hell that game and could do no wrong


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> If you watched the game they were CLEARLY holding back. Had they wanted to embarass somebody they would have scored 200 easy
> 
> Iverson was just hot as hell that game and could do no wrong



I nominate the US basketball team to do half the US events.  That way China has no chance.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 3, 2012)

can't wait till Track and Field


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Kuya said:


> can't wait till Track and Field



Saw the women's 100m.  American up in front but only by .13 seconds. :S

Missy Franklin takes gold.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

Why do most of the us swimmer chicks look/sound so god damn goofy

I mean i would still tap most of them but i wouldnt brag about it.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Aug 3, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Why do most of the us swimmer chicks look/sound so god damn goofy
> 
> I mean i would still tap most of them but i wouldnt brag about it.



*LOOK AT YOUR SIG IM SURE NONE OF THEM WOULD FUCK YOU..........................*


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Phelps with another gold. 

And damn Carmelia Jeter is fast...good thing she's not related to Derek.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

And another US gold in swimming.  God damn...800m win and good on Ms. Ledecky.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Aug 3, 2012)

_*usa just won 3 gold in a row.................*_


----------



## Kuya (Aug 3, 2012)

4-peat in 2016


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *LOOK AT YOUR SIG IM SURE NONE OF THEM WOULD FUCK YOU..........................*



You clearly dont know women. Chubby asains guys humping air is one of the most effective afrodisiacs in the world. Why do you think there are a billion chinese.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Now to see if the Americans can get some in the 50m swim.  IIRC there's this Brazilian named Filho who's a beast.

Koreans beat Romania to claim gold in mens team sabre fencing.  That's another gap widened b/w them and France, Le Male.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

So France gets a surprise 50m swim gold and US the silver...not bad...but I wanted moar domination.  Let's hope for that in the shot put and 1000m.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 3, 2012)

Will China accuse the US 15 year old being on drugs now?!


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Will China accuse the US 15 year old being on drugs now?!



Was there a record broken? 

Oh guess there was...and she's 17.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 3, 2012)

If he's referring to the 800m one then no world record was broken (just) but she basically dominated the race. Feel sorry for Adlington on that, she just looked so sluggish.



> American 15-year-old Katie Ledecky



Murray v Federer Sunday, chance for revenge for Wimbledon


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

I feel sorry for the peopel who lose to kids. You know they have to fight violent urges once they get back to the olympic village

"I cant belive this little friend just beat me... she isnt even done with puberty "


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Ah well then I think it's more the record breaking and drastic improvement that had everyone suspecting Ye.  With Kate...I dunno...maybe?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

A 10km race isnt a sport. Its punishment. The one who gets the gold is the one with the most balls.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 3, 2012)

That American Olympic Swimming gene kicked in this morning.

I thought having to run 2000m was bad enough, 10k is insane.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> A 10km race isnt a sport. Its punishment. The one who gets the gold is the one with the most balls.



You'd be amazed how many masochists there are then...

Rooting for the US in the shot-put.  There's a decent chance for at least one medal.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

Mael said:


> You'd be amazed how many masochists there are then...
> 
> Rooting for the US in the shot-put.  There's a decent chance for at least one medal.



My uncle was supposed to be on the team for shot-put in 2000 but elected not to do it for some reason 

Anywho track and field are always interesting


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 3, 2012)

The Manaudou brother and sister make us extremely proud. Nice story and spirit for both of them.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> My uncle was supposed to be on the team for shot-put in 2000 but elected not to do it for some reason
> 
> Anywho track and field are always interesting



US got upstaged by them sneaky krauts.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2012)

USA,USA,USA.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a bad feeling the US ladies are going to get burned by the Kenyans. :S

US gets bronze in shot-put.  Hey...something's better than nothing.

And just as I thought...a Kenyan and the Japanese are currently destroying everyone else.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

How can Japanese run? they have such a small crowded country


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> How can Japanese run? they have such a small crowded country



I have no clue but now it's a race b/w Kenya and Ethiopia as the gods demanded.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

Mael said:


> I have no clue but now it's a race b/w Kenya and Ethiopia as the gods demanded.



We all knew what was coming.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> We all knew what was coming.



Yep. 

Ethiopian takes the gold and Kenyans take the rest.

Damn US...we've got the lead...don't let up.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 3, 2012)

US needs to get 3on3 basketball to become an event in order to counter sports like Badminton and Table Tennis having multiple medals.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

Bluth said:


> US needs to get 3on3 basketball to become an event in order to counter sports like Badminton and Table Tennis having multiple medals.


Us needs 1 on 1 streetball.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 3, 2012)

Bluth said:


> US needs to get 3on3 basketball to become an event in order to counter sports like Badminton and Table Tennis having multiple medals.



You already dominate swimming how many more medals do you want


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2012)

the no more events today right?


----------



## Bluth (Aug 3, 2012)

Okokami said:


> You already dominate swimming how many more medals do you want



Just a jibe against China, take it easy.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 3, 2012)

I wish more martial arts would make it to the Olympics. Muy Thai would be fun to watch.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Bluth (Aug 3, 2012)

Kuya said:


> I wish more martial arts would make it to the Olympics. Muy Thai would be fun to watch.



Actually that would be cool to see.  Wushu would be very interesting as well.  With that you could even have individual events such as using specific weapons and such.  Thou


----------



## Kuya (Aug 3, 2012)

they would have to be all padded up though. otherwise it's considered too violent.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> How can Japanese run? they have such a small crowded country



Of which only the plains are settled.  You'd be surprised how much the Japanese mainland resembles a forest.

They run in the hills 



Kuya said:


> I wish more martial arts would make it to the Olympics. Muy Thai would be fun to watch.



I could've sworn there was karate in this thing.  The only argument would be its not a universally accessible sport or some shit like that.  Because in my opinion, Kendo > Fencing but I doubt they'll ever make that change.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 3, 2012)

Kuya said:


> they would have to be all padded up though. otherwise it's considered too violent.



Well Wushu I would consider an artistic sport.  So you wouldn't need to pad them up, it would be sort of like rythmic gymnastics...but cool.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 3, 2012)

LOL @ Mongolian purposely losing a judo match to Russian after seeing Putin in the audience.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Of which only the plains are settled.  You'd be surprised how much the Japanese mainland resembles a forest.
> 
> They run in the hills
> 
> ...





> In 2005, in the 117th IOC (International Olympic Committee) voting, karate did not receive the necessary two thirds majority vote to become an Olympic sport.[11] Web Japan (sponsored by the Japanese Ministry of Foreign Affairs) claims there are 50 million karate practitioners worldwide.[12]


----------



## Kuya (Aug 3, 2012)

at the very least add kickboxing


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

Fuck the IOC 

And I can see Tae Kwon Do being argued as the "striking" martial art

Doubt they'd add on another martial art unless they get rid of something.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 3, 2012)

IOC won't allow two of sports that originated from same country, there will always be a vote that is against it. If japan want karate, they might as well get rid of judo if they want the vote.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 3, 2012)

if Ping Pong is an Olympic sport, so should Tetherball and Foosball


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

Fishing should be an Olympic sport 

Everyone around the globe fishes.  I'd like to see some fishing village amateur in Burma beat one of those sponsored bass fishermen they show on ESPN2 when they have nothing more meaningful to put on there.

It's simple.  One boat per country with an Olympic official on each.  Go out there for two weeks and catch the largest fish.  Come back.  Profit.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2012)

Fishing is way more chance based than skill.

It would be like adding poker to the olympics.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 3, 2012)

Mael said:


> Now to see if the Americans can get some in the 50m swim.  IIRC there's this Brazilian named Filho who's a beast.
> 
> Koreans beat Romania to claim gold in mens team sabre fencing.  That's another gap widened b/w them and France, Le Male.





Mael said:


> So France gets a surprise 50m swim gold and US the silver...not bad...but I wanted moar domination.  Let's hope for that in the shot put and 1000m.





Fullazare said:


> The Manaudou brother and sister make us extremely proud. Nice story and spirit for both of them.



We stay just behind them, thanks to Manaudou brother. We didn't expect this. But the UK is an other one we have to deal with now.

We still have an hope for gold with the handball team (men and women), maybe gold in tennis if Tsonga and Llodra beat the Bryan brothers (at least we'll be sure to have a medals in tennis) and maybe Christophe Lemaitre could be the surprise in the 200m men.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 3, 2012)

BTW, for the next Olympics, we'll have Golf and Rugby seven as new sports.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 3, 2012)

Kuya said:


> if Ping Pong is an Olympic sport, so should Tetherball and Foosball



lol what? Don't disgrace ping pong.

Fucking trampolining is a sport.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2012)

Stripper pole dancing should be added to rhythmic gymnastics.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 4, 2012)

Jesus Christ. The donks on those 100m sprinters


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

Golf as an Olympic sport?  I guess that's fine.  Don't know to many mainstream golfers out of Southeast Asia or Africa besides South Africa though.

Rugby will be fun to watch.  I don't fucking understand Handball, but thanks to Invictus and watching these super good Polynesians play it outside my dorm time to time (Kuya should know this) I know it much better.

US should field a competent team.

Why did they take baseball off the list?  Because there's the unsuccessful World Baseball Classic?


----------



## Okokami (Aug 4, 2012)

GB were so lucky to get that restart after their seat jammed and broke (saved by a pretty old rule no less), but ended up losing to Denmark at the last few metres in rowing.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 4, 2012)

up into 3rd! 

well technically first, as both US and China are clearly on drugs


----------



## Bluth (Aug 4, 2012)

Jeff said:


> US should field a competent team.
> 
> Why did they take baseball off the list?  Because there's the unsuccessful World Baseball Classic?



I'm happy about Rugby sevens being an olympic sport, but golf? really!?   

There is a simple reason why Baseball and Softball are not Olympic sports, because primarily the IOC is dominated by Europe and Asia, this is why Table Tennis and Handball are sports despite not having worldwide appeal.  I mean Baseball is a huge sport in a multitude of country, not just the U.S.  It's just that nobody cares about it in Europe so it gets booted.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2012)

the US got a new Gold and Bronze.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

Bluth said:


> I'm happy about Rugby sevens being an olympic sport, but golf? really!?
> 
> There is a simple reason why Baseball and Softball are not Olympic sports, because primarily the IOC is dominated by Europe and Asia, this is why Table Tennis and Handball are sports despite not having worldwide appeal.  I mean Baseball is a huge sport in a multitude of country, not just the U.S.  It's just that nobody cares about it in Europe so it gets booted.



Golf will draw the crowds, and that's what the Olympics want.  It will further push a country into debt if there's no adequate courses to host a golf tourney, though.  Besides, golf will only take four days of the schedule and has a bevy of regional leagues throughout the world.  Tiger Woods will be an attraction rivaling that of Kobe 

True, I won't argue that handball is obviously a far more popular sport in more countries than America/Japan/Korea/Taiwan/Caribbean (where baseball is most popular) that have a say in the IOC.  America wouldn't even be able to send its best as the Summer Olympics would be during the regular season of baseball.  

idk about people dissing ping pong either.  It is dominated by Asian countries, but there was a German guy that won bronze because of his weird crouch serve.

KUYA FUCKING AWESOME PICS BRO


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 4, 2012)

Serena won the first set 6-0, lets see if Sharapova wakes up in the 2nd set

Edit: Serena won the 2nd set 6-1 and another gold for the USA.

lol at Serena's dance after the match was over.


----------



## Mael (Aug 4, 2012)

Good work Serena...push up that advantage. 

China's going to win the badminton but hopefully they'll fall to Korean fencing.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't like Serena, really like Maria, but can't be mad about a gold medal for America.


----------



## Mael (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you Canada...you prevented another Chinese gold.


----------



## Rain (Aug 4, 2012)

Lituania doing surprisingly good against USA.

its 80 - 79  and 7 minutes till' the end. Could be fun ending.

EDIT: USA is gonna win but very good game.


----------



## Mael (Aug 4, 2012)

Things looking good for the Hardy boys right now.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 4, 2012)

Serena was just bouncing and giggling all over the place. Even when the flag flew off.
USA v GB later in cycling

USA inching ahead on those golds


----------



## Mael (Aug 4, 2012)

Jesus...poor LeShawn. 

That hammy. 

Hardy boys takin' dat gold.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 4, 2012)

At least two silvers for murray :33


----------



## Mael (Aug 4, 2012)

Women's track cycling promises at the least a silver which is good b/c those Brit women look unnatural in speed.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

ladyloves, judo is where it's at. 

Not too fond of archery.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 4, 2012)

Dat race walking


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Speed walking - nope. Not a sport :S


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like the 50km race walk would be brutal as anything though


----------



## Garfield (Aug 4, 2012)

Lithuanian girls are really pretty!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2012)

america need some more medals


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> america need some more medals



You guys have enough! LOL!
What do you feed your guys seriously?!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> You guys have enough! LOL!
> What do you feed your guys seriously?!



there never enough


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 4, 2012)

Russia beats USA in volleyball(?). Didn't think Russia would come back from 2 sets down. Great effort.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 4, 2012)

The US got done nice and good in the cycle final


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Why you proud London?! 
You not from America!


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 4, 2012)

China just got another gold medal in fencing, for the women's team epee event.  

Also, Shin A Lam got a silver medal, along with the rest of her team.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 4, 2012)

Another gold medal for GB.  Jessice Ennis.  

We're also leading in the long jump

GB beasting it in the medals/capita department. Fuck you China with your billion + people, we have half your medals with 1/20th of your population.

The Olympics are like the only time I get patriotic.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 4, 2012)

SMASHED IT!!!

3 golds!!


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope this make the people who were whining about the number of medals we were winning to shut the fuck up


----------



## Okokami (Aug 4, 2012)

What a glorious night to be British. Amazing 6 golds and more!


----------



## mali (Aug 4, 2012)

Mo Farah killed it, my whole street was full cheers as he won. Good on him.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 4, 2012)

those were ignorant glory whores, who expected medals off the bat! 
anyone who had a clue about Team GB knew we would start pciking up in the cycling and rowing.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 4, 2012)

This is mad, I don't usually care for the Olympics or do I bother much with patriotic nonsense but it feels awesome to be British at the moment. We're fucking smashing it. More Golds to come in the cycling and shit as well.


----------



## Mael (Aug 4, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> China just got another gold medal in fencing, for the women's team epee event.
> 
> Also, Shin A Lam got a silver medal, along with the rest of her team.



She still got robbed regardless.

US dominates swimming again...but seriously guys the Chinese almost stole the show.  Step it up.


----------



## mali (Aug 4, 2012)

Never thought Id say it, but I am proud to be British


----------



## Mael (Aug 4, 2012)

Carmelia Jeter with the silver...I'll take it.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 4, 2012)

Can we get a crying winners' compilation gif?


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 4, 2012)

South Korea defeats UK in soccer in penalty kick. UK is eliminated from soccer.

What a close match.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

^ Will definitely have to watch the replay.

Serena mopped the fucking floor with Sharapova's carcass  I knew she'd win but not that badly.  Reminds me Serena in her prime, when her greatest enemy was herself.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 4, 2012)

Gold, gold ..... gold ...... GOLD GOLD GOLD


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 4, 2012)

Cant remember the last time i saw a whit guy win a sprint


----------



## Mael (Aug 4, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Cant remember the last time i saw a whit guy win a sprint



That ginger in the long jump was absolutely absurd.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2012)

He cheated. He is a ginger and they are naturally lighter because they have no souls


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2012)

Mael said:


> That ginger in the long jump was absolutely absurd.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 5, 2012)

That Gold Roger sign


----------



## dream (Aug 5, 2012)

Ouch, that has to suck for him.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2012)

this olympics is so bought by americans it's not even funny. And it's taking place in england, you'd think that wouldn't be the case.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm so confused as to how the Indian boxer lost to the American boxer.

1. Indian boxer wins the fight.
2. American boxer challenges the decision.
3. They find some random penalty on the Indian boxer and don't recheck what the American boxer did.
4. American boxer wins.
5. Indian boxer asks them to check the American boxers penalties like they checked his.

They refuse.

WTF


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2012)

10 games in a row by Murray.  WTF is up with Federer


----------



## Jimin (Aug 5, 2012)

Williams sisters with the gold medals.


----------



## Casyle (Aug 5, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> Russia beats USA in volleyball(?). Didn't think Russia would come back from 2 sets down. Great effort.



I was so disgusted after watching that game that I just stopped watching the Olympics for the night. The American team choked badly, horribly even. I couldn't believe that, in the 3rd set w/ match point they didn't go for the kill instead doing a safe lob as they got, If I remember right, 3 aces in that 3rd set including 2 in a row near the end, and Russia scores. Then our next chance one of our players digs the ball FURTHER BACK into our territory forcing us to just lob it back without a real scoring chance! Then we implode in the 4th and 5th set, disappointing, beyond disappointing.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 5, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> 10 games in a row by Murray.  WTF is up with Federer



Couldn't recover from the Del Potro match...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 5, 2012)

It looks like Federer vs Nadal in the French Open. 

LETS GO FEDERER. Make it interesting. Make them sweat.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ouch, that has to suck for him.


I'm sure his Olympic champion status, as well as an Olympic gold medal will cheer him up.

Another gold in the bag, and by beating Federer as well. Brilliant. Congratulations to Murray and Ainslie for the sailing. 

Hopefully Murray can win his second gold in the mixed doubles.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 5, 2012)

Can't believe Murray actually sang a bit of god save the queen, that was how happy he was


----------



## Velocity (Aug 5, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Can't believe Murray actually sang a bit of god save the queen, that was how happy he was



He only knew one line, too.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 5, 2012)

Too close to gold in the pommel horse. Berki was immense.

Ainsley, Murray  !


----------



## Savior (Aug 5, 2012)

Stupid Asafa Powell not running till the line ughh..

Gatlin went almost all out.


----------



## mali (Aug 5, 2012)

Fucking hell Asafa, I understand avoiding injury but come orn.

Gatlin was fucking great and Ryan was a pleasant surprise.

Props to Dwayne.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2012)

Gatlin is TWICE a drugs cheat?!

the fuck is he doing in the US team


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2012)

The thighs on them volley ball players. So glorious.


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 5, 2012)

bolt looks good. If he gets a good start I don't see any of these guys beating him.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2012)

36 medals, we should aim for 50 

47 was the Beijing haul.....


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 5, 2012)

Meandered home at 9.87.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> 36 medals, we should aim for 50
> 
> 47 was the Beijing haul.....


this time into the last Olympics we only had 25 medals, so we should smash 50 this year


----------



## Jay. (Aug 5, 2012)

kage bunshin no jutsu


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 5, 2012)

I would like to see Brazil getting eliminated in the Women's Volleyball tournament, but sadly i dont see it happening, Serbia isnt a threat to them...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2012)

Serbia isnt a threat to a halfway decent highschool team


----------



## Savior (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm so ready for the finals. Most anticipated race ever.


----------



## Rain (Aug 5, 2012)

The King


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 5, 2012)

Usain fucking Bolt!!!


----------



## blackbird (Aug 5, 2012)

Competing in speed with a guy named Bolt. 

Why bother.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 5, 2012)

Lightning motherfucking Bolt


----------



## Savior (Aug 5, 2012)

Gold for the biggest star of the Games.
Crowd loves it.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 5, 2012)

We got the gold, we got the silver and if Powell didn't get injured we would have gotten the bronze too.


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 5, 2012)

Usain Bolt delivers again. Slightly disappointed that it wasn't a world record time (it was speculated that he could even go under 9.50) but still the 2nd fastest time of all time.
I feel so bad for Powell, he always fucks up at the Olympics. I guess his time is over.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 5, 2012)

Different class.  

Colin Jackson ffs


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2012)

We have 60 medal

China is beating us by 2 golds and 1 total


----------



## Savior (Aug 5, 2012)

It wasn't worth risking a Gold medal again over a false start. Plus he has been injury stricken this year so not in perfect form.


----------



## mali (Aug 5, 2012)

Asafa ;_;                             .


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 5, 2012)

sad thing is this could have been his last olympics, also messes up chances of a new 4x100 record, even just getting gold is harder now. bolt will have to break 9.5 another day. his starts are getting worse but his late speed is insane. he pulled away later then he usually does at ~50 meters to pull away @ ~70. so still not quite perfect form.


----------



## Mael (Aug 5, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> We have 60 medal
> 
> China is beating us by 2 golds and 1 total



It wasn't the best weekend for America.  Unfortunately the vault gold should've been American but that fall was disastrous, not to mention the 100m not going as completely planned save for one Usain Bolt. 

Chinese just collect from these awkward gymnastics and friggin' badminton.  There's gotta be some effective counter now that swimming's out.  I know there's volleyball and basketball but the best that'll do is 3 golds.  I can't think of what else that could get the US back on top because this race is a lot tighter than Beijing that's for sure.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2012)

china would trade in half their golds from shit like shooting and ping pong for ONE track and field gold!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 5, 2012)

Felt bad for Tyson Gay tbh, he was gutted in that interview. Lost the bronze by a lean, to a cheat.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2012)

America have 60 medal so far.


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 5, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> china would trade in half their golds from shit like shooting and ping pong for ONE track and field gold!!



Obviously :33 Asians aren't really suited for track and field at all. They excel in sports that require dexterity and precision rather than pure athleticism like track and field. Only asian track athlete worth mentioning is Liu Xiang, although some Japanese sprinters are alright as well.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2012)

yeah that moment was awesome to bad Fox try and shame it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VxHsiOFE5W4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2012)

erictheking said:


> Felt bad for Tyson Gay tbh, he was gutted in that interview. Lost the bronze by a lean, to a cheat.



And especially since he wasn't near 100% in Beijing after this (ignore the audio)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5mJyvoD7h0[/YOUTUBE]

Such a shame.  He's a great guy.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah that moment was awesome to bad Fox try and shame it.



Whats that dance called?
The serena?
The wimbledon?

Rofl


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 5, 2012)

Finally saw the 100 meters.

Bolt. 

I mean what else can you say?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah that moment was awesome to bad Fox try and shame it.





> She’d death-stared down the blonde, leggy Barbie doll, sending lasers down the line



da fak is this shit?! 

Fox appear to be the Daily Mail of the US!


Whatever happened to Lui Xiang? He seemed to have dissapeared after the horror show at Beijing?!


----------



## DrAlligator (Aug 6, 2012)

Blake is pretty overwhelming for his age, but Bolt ain't here to play games - much like China in everything except Athletics.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 6, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Berki and Pars! \m/


----------



## Kobe (Aug 6, 2012)

Briggite Foster


----------



## little nin (Aug 6, 2012)

Why does everyone ignore the fact that Blake was banned a couple of years ago for drugs?

I don't like him.

I kept faith in Bolt, that final was bloody awesome. Any biggest race of your life is Bolts home ground :ho


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 6, 2012)

> While us Brits got to enjoy watching Usain Bolt win the 100m final last night, NBC in the US opted to show a replay of the equestrian event instead.
> 
> NBC, who are the rights holders for Olympic broadcasts in the USA, have taken the decision throughout the games to offer highlight packages of the day's action in their primetime slots.
> 
> So, despite the 100m final taking place at 1645 on Sunday on the east coast of the US, and at lunchtime on the west coast, the race was not shown until primetime.


----------



## little nin (Aug 6, 2012)

Stupid NBC


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank God for the Beeb to be fair, the Channel 9 coverage in Oz is apparently shite as well. Commercial TV = sub-par. The radio coverage, Michael Johnson, Ian Thorpe, etc. as pundits, have all been top drawer. Even the presenters. A bit more Mishal Hussain wouldn't go amiss..


----------



## Beverly424 (Aug 6, 2012)

wtf america

not showing the olympic ceremony on TV until 3.5 hours after it happens.


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2012)

This is going to be another painful day for US medal acquisition...



Cesc Fabregas said:


> *Fox appear to be the Daily Mail of the US!*



Well...duh...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2012)

hopefully today will be a better day for america.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 6, 2012)

erictheking said:


> Thank God for the Beeb to be fair, the Channel 9 coverage in Oz is apparently shite as well. Commercial TV = sub-par. The radio coverage, Michael Johnson, Ian Thorpe, etc. as pundits, have all been top drawer. Even the presenters. A bit more Mishal Hussain wouldn't go amiss..



Sonali Shah is rather fine too......representing us asians!! 

I have zero idea what the hell Fox are like


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2012)

Well hello there Ms. Shah.  I gotta say, when British lady Indians and Pakistanis show themselves...quite appealing. :33



Linkdarkside said:


> hopefully today will be a better day for america.



Doubt it...not many events the US holds an advantage in today save for MAYBE Gabby Douglas in the uneven bars but she's all alone against two Chineses. 

Chinese will pwn the rings doubtless barring a fall.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 6, 2012)

Turkey has no medals so far 


piece of shits  my only hope is women basketball.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah NBC sucks.


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2012)

US bronze in shooting thanks to those Italians. 

China likely to take gold in rings. 

Guess slave training pays off after all...

EDIT: Holy shit Brazil with the upset.  Thank you Brazil.

And Gabby Douglas with a pretty surprisingly poor performance.  Ouch.  Oh well...Russia claimed gold so that's another Chinese athlete forced to apologize.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2012)

USA got pnwned by Hungary in Men's Waterpolo.


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> USA got pnwned by Hungary in Men's Waterpolo.



And everyone got pwned in the vault by South Korea.

Not a good day for the States that's for damn sure...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 6, 2012)

Get in Jason Kenny.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 6, 2012)

Kenny batters Bauge to the Olympic GOLD medal!!! YES!  Fuck you France. 

Also won a show jumping gold earlier.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 6, 2012)

Laura Trott giving em hell.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 6, 2012)

only 10 golds behind the US


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> only 10 golds behind the US



If only the British could somehow muster a championship rally in football.

Oh wait.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2012)

erictheking said:


>



The biggest event in the olympics and they didn't show it live WTF.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 6, 2012)

So what do you think about Phelps vs Bolt if you try and compare them?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 6, 2012)

sinclair is beasting for canada might keep usa from making the Olympic final for the first time  this match is beast.


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> So what do you think about Phelps vs Bolt if you try and compare them?



Phelps.  He has more on his plate than just 100m to include different methods of swimming.  Usain is fast as fuck and no way Phelps could compare on land but I think in overall physicality Phelps has the comparable advantage due to the fact it's damn water he's in.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2012)

3-3, WHAT A GAME!!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 6, 2012)

Mael said:


> Phelps.  He has more on his plate than just 100m to include different methods of swimming.  Usain is fast as fuck and no way Phelps could compare on land but I think in overall physicality Phelps has the comparable advantage due to the fact it's damn water he's in.



Most swimmers do multiple strokes though.


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Most swimmers do multiple strokes though.



I understand that but to obtain as many golds as him with all the different events going on to me screams more achievement.  Not to say Usain is marginal, but it's more straightforward for him.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2012)

Gosh the US D is utter shit, good save by Solo

EDIT: EXTRA TIME.


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> Gosh the US D is utter shit, good save by Solo



In all likelihood the Japanese will stomp whoever is next if the US defense is still shit and Canada, despite the effort, is still this.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 6, 2012)

Mael said:


> I understand that but to obtain as many golds as him with all the different events going on to me screams more achievement.  Not to say Usain is marginal, but it's more straightforward for him.



Well, in terms of world impact it isn't close. People care about Bolt a lot more than Phelps IMO.


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Well, in terms of world impact it isn't close. People care about Bolt a lot more than Phelps IMO.



I guess it depends where...but it's also because he's not American and apparently it's a bigger deal?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 6, 2012)

Wait what? 

The 100 meters and sprinting in general is the premier event in the Olympics. Like if a rower wins 5 medals it isn't as impressive as Bolt winning 2. 

How does Bolt not being American have anything to do with it?


----------



## Kobe (Aug 6, 2012)

Honestly Phelps' success is overrated.


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Wait what?
> 
> The 100 meters and sprinting in general is the premier event in the Olympics. Like if a rower wins 5 medals it isn't as impressive as Bolt winning 2.
> 
> How does Bolt not being American have anything to do with it?



Honestly I give the person who wins more, more credit.  That means you're better at a multitude of things instead of just one thing.+

I was kidding...forgot the smiley.  I was just joking that because he's not American he's therefore worth more attention since it's cool to bag on Americans nowadays.



Kobe said:


> Honestly Phelps' success is overrated.



Honestly the Yankees success is overrated.

See what I did there?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 6, 2012)

There is no way Phelps is overrated. What he's done is insane.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 6, 2012)

There is no way what Usain has done can be compared to what Phelps has done...
That's like saying Spitz had a better impact than Lewis in the olympics history.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 6, 2012)

OFF THE POST. WOW


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2012)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL 4-3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2012)

<3 Alex Morgan, this thread needs Alex Morgan pics.....

Now to the finals against Japan.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 6, 2012)

Happy?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

So my country won two Medals today, Silver and Gold. I am Happy.. Felix Sanchez rocks.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm watching Argentina vs usa basketball game now, and I'm pretty much blown the fuck away, this shit is crazy... is the NBA even better? or is this as good as it gets, cause this is damn good, both side hardly even miss.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> I'm watching Argentina vs usa basketball game now, and I'm pretty much blown the fuck away, this shit is crazy... is the NBA even better? or is this as good as it gets, cause this is damn good, both side hardly even miss.



The nba is both better and worse. At the olympics theyve been instructed not to embarrass anybody where as in the nba you want to embarrass the other team if at all possible 

But then again in the nbs the skill level is much more consistent so there isnt that much of a gap


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 6, 2012)

so basically in the nba the games are tighter?? because watching a team get raped isn't entertaining to me.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 6, 2012)

durant is fucking this shit up , were is kobe.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> so basically in the nba the games are tighter?? because watching a team get raped isn't entertaining to me.



Generally the margin of victory is under 14


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2012)

LOL Westbrook fucking pissed off


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL 4-3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 6, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> So what do you think about Phelps vs Bolt if you try and compare them?



Usain Bolt is the more awesome athlete. Simple as that for me. 

[YOUTUBE]_M638Kwy8II[/YOUTUBE]
Possibly the coolest moment ever in sport. 


Or as Michael Johnson put it,

[YOUTUBE]mo6pHs0-3bQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0ReMk1VFlnc[/YOUTUBE]I am so proud!!


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So my country won two Medals today, Silver and Gold. I am Happy.. Felix Sanchez rocks.



Yeah, can't wait to watch it. Luguelin Santos has a nice future ahead of him if he keeps his head in the game the way Sanchez has.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah, can't wait to watch it. Luguelin Santos has a nice future ahead of him if he keeps his head in the game the way Sanchez has.


 I agree and NBC is going to re run the races? I want to watch it..


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I agree and NBC is going to re run the races? I want to watch it..



Yeah. Actually they only play them in primetime (maybe in the late night rerun too IDK). At least that's what's happened to this point. The 100M wasn't played live yesterday.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 6, 2012)

The lad from Grenada is one to watch..


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, great to see him win Greneda's first gold. Class act too.


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2012)

Jason Kenny. 

Noone can beat us at cycling man


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2012)

hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for america.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 6, 2012)

Remember when the French president was mocking GB on it's lack of medals? :rofl

Don't worry France, you can enjoy our medals in your European count.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2012)

^ GB also overtook Korea. fuck. 

this is all Frances fault.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]0ReMk1VFlnc[/YOUTUBE]I am so proud!!



I LOVE IT WHEN THEY CRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Wait what?
> 
> The 100 meters and sprinting in general is the premier event in the Olympics. Like if a rower wins 5 medals it isn't as impressive as Bolt winning 2.
> 
> How does Bolt not being American have anything to do with it?



I was about to put a picture of NBC, untill I noticed the FIRST olympic photograph that comes up on a google image search for NBC is this


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> So what do you think about Phelps vs Bolt if you try and compare them?



Wasn't there a joke somewhere about the worlds fastest land mammal vs. the worlds fastest aquatic mammal?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2012)

Finally NBC showing the taped-delay track & field from yesterday

Demus' husband wearing a Yankees cap; a family of winners, huh Mael


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2012)

Mustafina got her gold


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 7, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Mustafina got her gold



Only thing keeping putin from capping her.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2012)

Great day for gymnastics Tuesday.

US can lock up two more medals on the women's side and possibly another for the men's

Want Potor from Romania to win balance beam though, she's just magical.


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Finally NBC showing the taped-delay track & field from yesterday
> 
> Demus' husband wearing a Yankees cap; a family of winners, huh Mael



Likely bandwagon. 



Jeff said:


> Great day for gymnastics Tuesday.
> 
> US can lock up two more medals on the women's side and possibly another for the men's
> 
> Want Potor from Romania to win balance beam though, she's just magical.



She might be...but I'd rather the US take the medals and keep up for God's sake.  Men's gymnastics is a lost cause against China.

We get neither.  US shits the bed on the beam so I think these Olympics just might end with the Chinese getting the golds since there's continuous short-changing.  Oh well.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

Triathlon gold was  as f!!k

Dressage gold just now on top of that.

*20 golds *


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

Vicky, Chris and Laura up next

Laura lost to the American in the individual pursuit earlier, so she's 2nd in the standings now. 

edit - just lost another point to Sarah Hammer.  2 points off now..


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks like the UK smashes its previous record?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well the previous record was 19 in Beijing, and we should finish north of 20 at the end of the day.. we'll finish these Games with a few more at least. Not sure of the full picture in the next 5 days, but Mo Farah has to be the favourite for the 5000m.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 7, 2012)

Still need to beat 47 medals overall. That was our goal.
If Sarah Hammer comes 4th or below in this last one Trott can get gold. I wouldn't mind a silver/bronze though, we've already got two golds today.


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

My God the US got itself a gold in the floor exercise.  I thought they'd crap the bed again...


----------



## Kobe (Aug 7, 2012)

that was bullshit. Romanians deserved that again.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

Laura you fucking legend !!!!!  Beast!!


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

Hahahah a French rider helped us get that gold for Laura :rofl


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Kobe said:


> that was bullshit. Romanians deserved that again.



Which one?  The gold or that bronze?  The gold IMO goes to Raisman.



erictheking said:


> Laura you fucking legend !!!!!  Beast!!



Damn that was close...but all power to Trott in this one go.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 7, 2012)

LAURA TROTT! pek She's so cute.

21 Golds now, 6 in cycling. It's lucky for the other nations that the bullshit rule about one athlete per event in the cycling was introduced. We'd have G/S/B in most cycling events.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 7, 2012)

The last competition, the one Raisman won. Ponor, 2nd, should have got it. Her performance was just as difficult if not more, but the judges didn't give the points.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

Okokami said:


> Still need to beat 47 medals overall. That was our goal.
> If Sarah Hammer comes 4th or below in this last one Trott can get gold. I wouldn't mind a silver/bronze though, we've already got two golds today.



47's fuck all, we'll smash 50. 

I love Laura a little bit


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

I saw both and you're right...but it was close.  I guess the judges were just more into Raisman's.  

I think the US should have invested in programs that they could truly dominate collecting more medals in.  Sadly you can only win ONE medal in football and ONE medal in basketball.  

And US mens beach volleyball loses to Latvia...didn't see that coming.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

0.001 seconds up Vicky Pendleton


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

Fuck me that was close, a thousandth of a second


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

erictheking said:


> 0.001 seconds up



You're checking the sprint I gather?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> You're checking the sprint I gather?



Yeah - width of a tyre in front! 

edit: penalised! 

Meares gets it.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wtf? They relegated Pendleton and Mears wins the first race. Bullshit.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

We got penalised  We are one down.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

Fuck sake


----------



## Okokami (Aug 7, 2012)

One thousandth? Where did we have that last time...

lol wut.
does it say why she was relegated? I couldn't watch it,.


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh noes...does this mean the Chineses get a chance at something?


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

Okokami said:


> One thousandth? Where did we have that last time...
> 
> lol wut.
> does it say why she was relegated? I couldn't watch it,.



She moved out of the sprinter's lane apparently


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

Harsh as fuck at those speeds. Swear she was nudged!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 7, 2012)

IOC trying to screw with britain like with the 1 person per nation rule they implimented to i bet

*takes off tin foil hat*


----------



## Okokami (Aug 7, 2012)

Wish I could see the replays, lots of people saying Pendleton was nudged and forced out


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

Kenny lost to Bauge last year like that too iirc


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

Come on Vick..


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

That was a blatant nudge


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

Fuck, Victoria lost


----------



## Okokami (Aug 7, 2012)

Judges are sick of hearing our national anthem being played in there 

She lost? brb

(╯?□?)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

Shit.        .


----------



## josh101 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mears is a cunt. Nudged her and caused Vic to stray out. Shame there isn't a way for us to appeal like every fucking gymnast seems to love to do.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 7, 2012)

Anna... dat ass!!!


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

Kobe said:


> Anna... dat ass!!!



Hahahah i was going to say the same  

Datass


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Australia...nation o' convicts.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

I swear that's their first gold medal.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 7, 2012)

If i was incharge of team GB i would march right into the IOC HQ and show them and if they don't reverse the decision expose as much corruption as i could.

This isn't sore losing this is about laws and right and wrong.  Aus broke the law and won so things need to change.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 7, 2012)

That's annoyed me, Vic even said she felt Mears pushed her first. Fuck sake. Not the first time she was robbed this Olympics, she was disqualified in the team event for a false start, which then the Chinese did in the final and weren't disqualified, just downgraded a medal. BS. 

Hopefully Hoy can win gold in the Keirin.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

Sir Chris, COME ON!


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

josh101 said:


> That's annoyed me, Vic even said she felt Mears pushed her first. Fuck sake. Not the first time she was robbed this Olympics, she was disqualified in the team event for a false start, which then the Chinese did in the final and weren't disqualified, just downgraded a medal. BS.
> 
> Hopefully Hoy can win gold in the Keirin.



China paid them more...


----------



## Kobe (Aug 7, 2012)

Murray won the gold. just suck it up. Some countries have just one bronze.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

That was actually the 3rd gold to the convict kangaroo skippy antipodean shithouses. 

Still behind North Korea. :risu


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

Come on Chris!


----------



## josh101 (Aug 7, 2012)

HOYYYYYYYYYYYYY! True fucking legend!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

SIR CHRIS BRINGS THE FUCKING RUCKUS!!!


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

Fuck yeah  

Hoy smoked them  That pace

Amazing.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 7, 2012)

We can finish the day with 4 golds and be happy, but Pendleton had a pretty shitty day and Olympics really to be relegated twice.
We catching up to you Amurrrica.


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Okokami said:


> We can finish the day with 4 golds and be happy, but Pendleton had a pretty shitty day and Olympics really to be relegated twice.
> We catching up to you Amurrrica.



Once cycling ends that gravy train will slow. 

We still have volleyball, basketball, and some good old fashioned sprinting.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

A double bronze


----------



## josh101 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> Once cycling ends that gravy train will slow.
> 
> We still have volleyball, basketball, and some good old fashioned sprinting.


You also have 5 times our population and three times our budget. 

But cycling has ended now I think, but we can still get some golds in boxing, sailing, equestrian and few other events. 

At least it's pretty much third place cemented.


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

josh101 said:


> You also have 5 times our population and three times our budget.
> 
> But cycling has ended now I think, but we can still get some golds in boxing, sailing, equestrian and few other events.
> 
> At least it's pretty much third place cemented.



Please find a way to keep the Chinese in check as well and this could be right profitable.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

6 golds, on top of the world at 36 years old what can you say. A fucking class act.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> Once cycling ends that gravy train will slow.
> 
> We still have volleyball, basketball, and some good old fashioned sprinting.



isn't sprinting these days owned by Jamaica and Bolt?


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

Other nations are jelly and starting to ask questions about our cycling team :rofl


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> isn't sprinting these days owned by Jamaica and Bolt?



Bolt just owns the 100m and that's it.  The women's sprinting with Carmelita Jeter and Lolo Jones is still formidable and the men's track is also something, the US going #1 in the 400m hurdles so far.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> Other nations are jelly and starting to ask questions about our cycling team :rofl


Yep. The French were inquiring about our gear, thinking it was illegal or something, when it's just basic stuff like aerodynamic helmets and heated pads for the muscles. 

It's amazing how much we dominated cycling this Olympics, even with seemingly everything going against us. ( One athlete per events, disqualifications to us only, etc ) I seriously wonder how much we would of dominated in the cycling medal charts if we were allowed to enter multiple athletes into the same events. ( Like literally every sport in the Olympics, btw )


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Yep. The French were inquiring about our gear, thinking it was illegal or something, when it's just basic stuff like aerodynamic helmets and heated pads for the muscles.
> 
> It's amazing how much we dominated cycling this Olympics, even with seemingly everything going against us. ( One athlete per events, disqualifications to us only, etc ) I seriously wonder how much we would of dominated in the cycling medal charts if we were allowed to enter multiple athletes into the same events. ( Like literally every sport in the Olympics, btw )



Welcome to being on top of a game and everyone hating you.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

It will always be a Britain 1-2-3 

Imagine Kenny and Hoy in that Keirin  

Hoy would have finished with a silver though


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 7, 2012)

french are wusses anyway 

who cares what they think 

true, jamaica just molest the sprints, US dominate the pool...........its a consipracy to stop us from winning every cycling medal


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> *Bolt just owns the 100m and that's it.*  The women's sprinting with Carmelita Jeter and Lolo Jones is still formidable and the men's track is also something, the US going #1 in the 400m hurdles so far.



He's not bad on the 200m to be fair 

I don't think the Jamaicans are up to much on the 400m relays and hurdles, but there's not a lot of easy bets.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 7, 2012)

need to buy the Mo Farah and Ennis stamps!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2012)

Potential golds for GB?

BMX Cycling (2), boxing, 5000m....


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 7, 2012)

man, the horizontal bar finals was nuts. Some high quality stuff there. But the gymnastic events were all cool.

tonight shall be immense. one finalist in wrestling and a semi in women's water polo


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

I getting all of the cycling stamps  So amazing.


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

erictheking said:


> He's not bad on the 200m to be fair
> 
> I don't think the Jamaicans are up to much on the 400m relays and hurdles, but there's not a lot of easy bets.



Just saw the time of Alex Qui?ones of Eduador...yeah...



αshɘs said:


> man, the horizontal bar finals was nuts. Some high quality stuff there. But the gymnastic events were all cool.
> 
> tonight shall be immense. one finalist in wrestling and a semi in women's water polo



The 66kg or the 96kg for men's wrestling?  I know the Korean is locked with a Hungarian for 66kg.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 7, 2012)

The 66 kg.

SK beat Russia in the handball QF. Good. I don't like that brute Trefilov anyway


----------



## josh101 (Aug 7, 2012)

erictheking said:


> Potential golds for GB?
> 
> BMX Cycling (2), boxing, 5000m....


We also have people aiming for gold in the finals of the show jumping and dressage, the synchronised swimming, the canoeing, kayaking and the sailing. Probably other events I forgot too. It's looking good.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 7, 2012)

oh well, silver for Lőrincz. Well done!


----------



## Darc (Aug 7, 2012)

Only thing the Dominican Republic volley ball has is their booties.


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> oh well, silver for Lőrincz. Well done!



Yeah sorry but hooray for South Korea getting another gold. :33

US women beat China in beach volleyball. 

Holy crap China in 4th place right now behind Mexico, Russia, and the US in diving?  Say it ain't so...


----------



## AsunA (Aug 7, 2012)

Did you guys see the finals of high bar? Epke Zonderland is the freakin' Flying Dutchman alright 

FLYING LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 7, 2012)

I never knew the us was good at shooting. Given our laws it should have been expected though.


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> I never knew the us was good at shooting. Given our laws it should have been expected though.



They were fantastic in skeet shooting () and some rifle, but yeah I'm shocked there was no monopoly in golds there.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> They were fantastic in skeet shooting () and some rifle, but yeah I'm shocked there was no monopoly in golds there.



Lil jon forever ruined the word skeet for me


----------



## Kobe (Aug 7, 2012)

fuck yeah Nevin and Melis got in finals


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Kobe said:


> fuck yeah Nevin and Melis got in finals



Who are they?


----------



## Kobe (Aug 7, 2012)

Turkish athletes.

Nevin -> 100m hurdles
Melis -> Long jumping


watching Turkey vs. Russia.. damn Russians are hot as fuck but Becky <333


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Damn...US gets only silver in high jump.  I had a feeling China would unfortunately be pulling away as the US keeps fighting in areas there are more than one dominant sides in.


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh fucking hell...convicts get away with gold by .02 seconds. 

America can't do it, it seems.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 7, 2012)

Beach volleyball with full body suit? WTF.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 7, 2012)

dammit 

it was her best performance but she started slow, could have run below 12.50


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Kobe said:


> dammit
> 
> it was her best performance but she started slow, could have run below 12.50



No way she was going to beat Pearson though...


----------



## Kobe (Aug 7, 2012)

lol yeah but I wasn't expecting her to do that 

Kellie Wells ran 12.48, bronze was possible. Anyway, she can do better in Rio.


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Not bad if I do say so myself.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> Oh fucking hell...convicts get away with gold by .02 seconds.
> 
> America can't do it, it seems.



What the fuck just happened? Who are the convicts and what did they win?


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> What the fuck just happened? Who are the convicts and what did they win?



100m Hurdles.  Sally Pearson of Australia (see convicts ) beat out the Americans by .02 seconds.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> Not bad if I do say so myself.



Butterface.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> 100m Hurdles.  Sally Pearson of Australia (see convicts ) beat out the Americans by .02 seconds.



friend, goddamn Aussies. Making up for their fail in swimming by beating us in track.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 7, 2012)

YES YES YES

USA vs USA in the finals of Women's Beach Volleyball.

Great comeback by Kessey and Ross.


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice.  American duo vs. American duo for gold and silver in beach volleyball.  

Dem asses.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 7, 2012)

It was an inevitable clash, wasn't it


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 7, 2012)

Damn, first Lőrincz loses in the final, then our team in the semi and our football team dropped out of CL qualy too 

Hopefully tomorrow will make up for this night.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> Nice.  American duo vs. American duo for gold and silver in beach volleyball.
> 
> Dem asses.


i am rooting for America.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm getting fucking tired of every loser always appealing every decision. There should be punishment for declined appeals to deter people from appealing every decision.

Maybe I'm just annoyed my country seem to never appeal anything when they really should.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

That Victoria decision was really fucked up, she was the one who got barged ffs.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 7, 2012)

Mexico vs Brazil 


Also America and China .......going nuts on the rest of the world smh


At least the British finally decided to show up


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2012)

Waiting to watch the gymnastics action recording (in about six hours ), but damn my Mutsy is fucking awesome .  They underplay her horrific knee injury and instead call her a diva, but she's my hero of the Olympics.

I'll wait to judge Aly vs. Ponor, but from some of the highlights I watched of Aly she was awesome on floor exercises.  Gabby Douglas looks worn out.  I lol at people on tumblr saying she's overrated and how Wieber would've won all-around as well.

And Korean won Greco-Roman 66 kg AWESOME lol.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 7, 2012)

I actually stayed up to watch the events live


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

Gabby Douglas got the worst haters of all...hating on her hair. smh


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 7, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Gabby Douglas got the worst haters of all...hating on her hair. smh



Guess they got tired of Gabby pawning everyone over there that they gotta talk trash about her hair.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2012)

An all america beach volleyball final as it should be .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

Platinum said:


> An all america beach volleyball final as it should be .



Should've been an orgy.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 7, 2012)

The chinese players were hotter than the americans which is just sad.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

Should've been an orgy.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 7, 2012)

So Bolt spent the night after winning the 100meters with Swedish Handball team. What a baller.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2012)

Fucking hell, lucky bastard.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> The chinese players were hotter than the americans which is just sad.


no they weren't the chinese players looked like men.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 7, 2012)

oh... lolo 

[YOUTUBE]ycOxvvydft0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 7, 2012)

The way Raisman got the Bronze is just DERP...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2012)

at least we will get a guarantee gold and silver medal.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> I actually stayed up to watch the events live



Fuck you and fuck your manageable time zone FR 



Linkdarkside said:


> no they weren't the chinese players looked like men.



That pic is misleading


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Fuck you and fuck your manageable time zone FR
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is misleading


sure it does.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow sally pearson

Did anybody see that? 

Gotta be the first time a white chick sprint faster than a bunch of sistas


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2012)

She realized she left her valuables unattended on the bench


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeff said:


> She realized she left her valuables unattended on the bench



Nah her husband walked on the track with money in one hand and no ring on the other


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 7, 2012)

josh101 said:


> I'm getting fucking tired of every loser always appealing every decision. There should be punishment for declined appeals to deter people from appealing every decision.
> 
> Maybe I'm just annoyed my country seem to never appeal anything when they really should.



not really if someone gets somewhere through cheating or because the score judges are piss poor then yes the teams should be able to appeal.  And appeals should be allowed to be countered until every decision is at 100% factual even if it takes a long while.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2012)

Taekwondo finally starting up pek

Otherwise, a quiet Wednesday night.  Crazy how fast the Olympics flew by...only like four days left.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 8, 2012)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!!

Tae Kwon DOe today 

dont really know how it works, but it should be awesome to watch. got tickets for the evening medal session


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally understand what all the commotion is about inquiries.

Yeah, I don't see why all gymnastics teams don't inquire their scores.  But that takes away all of the thrill of a competition.


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2012)

Speaking of gymnastics, Zonderland produced a masterclass on that high bar.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 8, 2012)

Taekwondo is boring until you get to the heavier weight fights.

Light weight fights are always underwhelming.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 8, 2012)

Today didn't start out that well with Vajda getting 6th, but then our K-2 men and K-4 women both got gold 



Vault said:


> Speaking of gymnastics, Zonderland produced a masterclass on that high bar.



yep, it was crazy. Commentators were all over the place during it and afterwards.


----------



## Seregfin (Aug 8, 2012)

Vault said:


> Speaking of gymnastics, Zonderland produced a masterclass on that high bar.



Yeah, this bit was insane.



The Dutch commentator was amazing, he went absolutely mad.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2012)

Seregfin said:


> Yeah, this bit was insane.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dutch commentator was amazing, he went absolutely mad.



Damn that guy sure knows how to handle a bar


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh boy, my blood pressure! I probably aged years. We beat Iceland, our boogeyman in the handball qf, after two overtimes. It was a fucking classic :manlytears


----------



## Juli (Aug 8, 2012)

Germany wins table tennis bronze match against Hong Kong.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 8, 2012)

Our Nicola Adams through to her boxing finals.


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

Juli said:


> Germany wins table tennis bronze match against Hong Kong.



Now if only Korea beats the Chinese finalists we'll have ourselves some heroes.



erictheking said:


> Our Nicola Adams through to her boxing finals.



Now if only she beats the Chinese finalist we'll have ourselves a true heroine. 

I treat this like I do baseball...whoever beats the Chinese Yankees I root for.


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2012)

Guaranteed atleast a silver, come on make it a gold!


----------



## Okokami (Aug 8, 2012)

Adams is pretty beastly in the ring... I want her to win. Third time lucky?
Might get another gold in equestrian jumping, otherwise wednesday is a slow day it seems.


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

Vault said:


> Guaranteed atleast a silver, come on make it a gold!



Nein!  Must be gold! 



Okokami said:


> Adams is pretty beastly in the ring... I want her to win. Third time lucky?
> Might get another gold in equestrian jumping, otherwise wednesday is a slow day it seems.



This I gotta see.

British and horses...jeez ya think? 

Also...


Katie Taylor...looks kinda cute reppin' Ireland for the lightweight gold match.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mullered her opponent too.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> not really if someone gets somewhere through cheating or because the score judges are piss poor then yes the teams should be able to appeal.  And appeals should be allowed to be countered until every decision is at 100% factual even if it takes a long while.


well if someone feels cheated, or feels strongly that the score is wrong, they will appeal. at the moment it's just every athlete that loses appeals his decision because he has nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

erictheking said:


> Mullered her opponent too.



That's how the Irish roll.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 8, 2012)

Seregfin said:


> Yeah, this bit was insane.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dutch commentator was amazing, he went absolutely mad.


Dat Zonderland.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 8, 2012)

The Dutch tv be trollin', where's TKD?


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

> Dorian Van Rijsselberghe



You Dutch and your last names...I thought Thais and Laotians were bad. 

Also, enlighten me, Brits.  When you compete in equestrian, do you have tea readily available per jump with a pack of beagles ready to sniff out foxes in the shrubs?


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm finding it utterly odd that no Brit is currently in first place in Equestrian.  I thought you Brits were all about that like you were fish n' chips and crumpets and Benny Hill. 



ExoSkel said:


> Taekwondo is boring until you get to the heavier weight fights.
> 
> Light weight fights are always underwhelming.



How no Korean is in the -49kg category is baffling.  They'd pwn the Chinese and Japanese without question.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 8, 2012)

France won their qf in literally the last second. Unlucky Spain.


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

Hell yeah.  US vs. Russia in women's middleweight for the gold. 



αshɘs said:


> France won their qf in literally the last second. Unlucky Spain.



I really need to read up on the rules of Equestrian.  I guess now the Swiss get a gold and there's a jump off b/w Ireland and some other country.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 8, 2012)

That's all fine, but what has my post got to do with equestrian?


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

C'mon US...are we really going to let Italy beat us in volleyball?



αshɘs said:


> That's all fine, but what has my post got to do with equestrian?



I have no clue...it's just there.  Whoops.


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

US volleyball really playing like shit. 

China pwning Korea in ping-pong...what else is new? 

Wow...US volleyball really is pathetic.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 8, 2012)

And Italy wins 3-0

HORRIBLE performance by the USA.


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> And Italy wins 3-0
> 
> HORRIBLE performance by the USA.



Well they deserved it.  For all the enthusiasm put behind them, they deserve to lose like this.  Amazing how the American women never seem to do this.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 8, 2012)

no points in 4 minutes in the Spain - France basketball QF  they just keep missing and missing, but the match is nearing its end now


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

God damn...them American 110m runners.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 8, 2012)

Our era in water polo has come to an end :/ But hats off to the team and coach.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 8, 2012)

Speaking of Water Polo, USA losing 5-0 to Croatia...


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

US men's water polo looks like it doesn't even belong in the pool.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 8, 2012)

Score is now 5-2.

Lol at that croatian guy getting send off for talking shit to the ref.


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> Score is now 5-2.
> 
> Lol at that croatian guy getting send off for talking shit to the ref.



Make that 7-2.  Croatia's got this.

C'mon hurdle US women...make us proud. 

EDIT: Silver...sneaky Russian. 

I still don't get America's ability to shoot itself in the foot with track and field.  Maybe my country should take up another event to be dominant in.


----------



## Sure (Aug 8, 2012)

I have no idea where our medals are going to come from, for the last few days. :3


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

Hell yeah...Felix and Jeter for gold and bronze. 



Caeser Clown said:


> I have no idea where our medals are going to come from, for the last few days. :3



Athletic arguments like at the clinic.


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

Fuckin' hurdles domination.


----------



## NarutoPrincess (Aug 8, 2012)

For the 3rd consecutive Olympics, USA wins gold medal in women's beach volleyball



And USA swimmer Ryan Lochte is considering offers to do reality tv

Link removed


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 8, 2012)

Spain dominated Korea in taekwondo.

Chinese female got the gold.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2012)

da fuq are you doing Batum.


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Spain dominated Korea in taekwondo.
> 
> Chinese female got the gold.



I noticed a frightening dearth of Koreans in their own martial arts.  Maybe that's why that guy got pwned so badly.

Well China just needs to be stopped in getting golds and the US has a possible chance of overcoming.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 8, 2012)

Men's basketball is turning into the dirtiest competition in the olympics.

Also please Batum do that to Lebron


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2012)

81 medals by america


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> 81 medals by america


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2012)

Durant being beta.

Good medal haul for the US today.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 8, 2012)

Its funny to see that there are americans who want the "Dream Team" to lose(checking other forums).


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 8, 2012)

i got that fight on camera :ho

Korea got murdered in that final


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 8, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> Its funny to see that there are americans who want the "Dream Team" to lose(checking other forums).



I want this US team to lose  


Mostly because of Lebron and Wade.....if they weren't in the team I'd cheer the US no problems.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2012)

Wade isn't even on the team broseph.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't understand people that root against thier country because lebron is playing on the team.

Uh there are 11 other people you know.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 8, 2012)

i wanted them to lose once in the exhibition games when it didnt matter cause i would laugh

they better not now though. id still laugh though


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm not the biggest fan of Kobe or Melo during the regular NBA season, but I cheer for Team USA.  My collective dislike will never convince me to wish ill upon my own country and Mike Krzyzewski  and all the other teams have pulled enough douchebag moves to turn me off.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 8, 2012)

I wonder if Dan Gilbert wants Team USA to lose just so Lebron won't have a perfect/dream year. 

can't wait for Rhythmic Gymnastics. 
Son Yeon Jae for bronze or silver at least because the Russians are going to surely nab gold. dat Kanaeva.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 8, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> 81 medals by america


still behind china.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 8, 2012)

josh101 said:


> still behind china.



china has 77, only two more golds than US


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2012)

The only thing that matters is:

We are beating North Korea


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> Men's basketball is turning into the dirtiest competition in the olympics.
> 
> Also please Batum do that to Lebron





Fruit Rollup said:


> I want this US team to lose
> 
> Mostly because of Lebron and Wade.....if they weren't in the team I'd cheer the US no problems.



Yeah no...I'd prefer after the US potentially gets the gold medal.



Nightblade said:


> I wonder if Dan Gilbert wants Team USA to lose just so Lebron won't have a perfect/dream year.
> 
> can't wait for Rhythmic Gymnastics.
> Son Yeon Jae for bronze or silver at least because the Russians are going to surely nab gold. dat Kanaeva.



Let's hope for gold.  And let's hope the Chinese don't get it.



Jeff said:


> The only thing that matters is:
> 
> We are beating North Korea



Yes. 



josh101 said:


> still behind china.



By golds yes...but hopefully the US will get another gold haul soon.  China's got, sadly, the lockdown on the last diving event and hopefully won't win anymore taekwondo/boxing/wrestling medals.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 9, 2012)

One of my distant relatives (our paternal grandmothers were related as cousins) won bronze in women's wrestling  just found out now (for some reason).



Chris Paul: "I have a connection with New Orleans that I will never forget"


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 9, 2012)

1 gold and 2 silver this morning in kayak


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

Go Afghanistan! 



ExoSkel said:


> Spain dominated Korea in taekwondo.
> 
> *Chinese female got the gold.*


I saw that coming! 


EDIT: Oh shit Iran vs. Afghanistan.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 9, 2012)

Messi and Iniesta should have participated in ball apparatus


----------



## Kobe (Aug 9, 2012)

That Uzbek chick


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

I didn't really want to see some Aussie's ass while watching tv.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

That gymnastic shit is really good. o_o


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

American decathlon athletes are on a roll. 



Jeff said:


> One of my distant relatives (our paternal grandmothers were related as cousins) won bronze in women's wrestling  just found out now (for some reason).
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Paul: "I have a connection with New Orleans that I will never forget"



Yeah she can kick all our asses.

Oh wow...Hungary just edged out the US in the 10km marathon by JUST .4 seconds. 



But silver is still nice.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 9, 2012)

damn your kerri ann payne...............

2 hour swim................finish 4th


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> damn your kerri ann payne...............
> 
> 2 hour swim................finish 4th



Go blame Italy...they're spoiling everything. 

Also, don't be too upset, your Brits are going to solidify a nice horsey medal.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 9, 2012)

Russia will likely grab gold in Rhythmic. even though it's qualifying, they're just very strong. Belarus' Liubou(who has a fuck ton of swag ) is a strong rival for Bronze. mah bb Yeon Jae-a has her work cut out for her.

good grief Kanaeva. well, she is the defending champion. gold medallist in Beijing.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> Russia will likely grab gold in Rhythmic. even though it's qualifying, they're just very strong. Belarus' Liubou(who has a fuck ton of swag ) is a strong rival for Bronze. mah bb Yeon Jae-a has her work cut out for her.
> 
> good grief Kanaeva. well, she is the defending champion. gold medallist in Beijing.





Wow she's all kinds of cute. :33

But my Seoul-born gf is cuter.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 9, 2012)

pics or not true. 


but there are a lot of pretty girls in Rhythmic.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> pics or not true.
> 
> but there are a lot of pretty girls in Rhythmic.



I don't need to provide pics for living the dream of having a pretty Korean gf.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 9, 2012)

I can relate. 


Russians on top. Son Yon Jae in fourth, but still two more rotations tomorrow.
we gon do this.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 9, 2012)

Risztov!!! You deserved it so much  Congrats and thank you!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 9, 2012)

lol the france-canada womens semi final

France had like 28 shots
Canada had 3

Canada scored last minute winner in injury time 1-0 :ho


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> I can relate.
> 
> Russians on top. Son Yon Jae in fourth, but still two more rotations tomorrow.
> we gon do this.



Russians are beasts in this...since the USSR.  Hopefully there will be some place Son can shine.  Just as long as the Chinese also don't win.



αshɘs said:


> Risztov!!! You deserved it so much  Congrats and thank you!



By .4 seconds. 

But still that's impressive.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 9, 2012)

Mael said:


> Russians are beasts in this...since the USSR.  Hopefully there will be some place Son can shine.  Just as long as the Chinese also don't win.


China won't be winning. Deng Sunyue is ranked 12th so far. she's good but the top 5 are just supremely better.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> China won't be winning. Deng Sunyue is ranked 12th so far. she's good but the top 5 are just supremely better.



Thank God.  But yeah Dae Han Min Guk!


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Russians win sychro swimming.  God damn they can move.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 9, 2012)

now Korea vs. US on volleyball.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> now Korea vs. US on volleyball.



I'm sorry Korea, but I'm going to want the US to win some gold here and beat the Chinese.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 9, 2012)

Never thought I'd enjoy Dressage but holy shit that was intense.  GB win gold again.. and bronze.. mad


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 9, 2012)

This women's boxing is not bad at all. Go on Nicola! Cracking start.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

Adams battered her man  

Olympic gold boy!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dominance. Champion!


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Adams battered her man
> 
> Olympic gold boy!



Nice work, Britannia.  You may yet hold back those dastardly Chinese after all.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicola Adams 

You Americans can thank us as well, beat the Chinese.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

C'mon Taylor!  Win one for Eire!



josh101 said:


> Nicola Adams
> 
> You Americans can thank us as well, beat the Chinese.



Oh I know, I know. :33

All America needs to do is win in track and field and dat decathlon. 

Diving however......go...Russia and Ukraine?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 9, 2012)

we need the Japs to beat Team Hope Solo tonight........US are in our sights


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> we need the Japs to beat Team Hope Solo tonight........US are in our sights



Oh hell no.  You are not catching up to us.   Go find eleven more events to score gold in and maybe you do have a chance. 

Maybe basketball?  Oh wait. 

And I wonder, why there is such a dearth of Koreans in friggin' Tae Kwon Do?!?  No wonder the Chinese are getting chances because there are no Koreans to stop them.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 9, 2012)

Koreans are dissapoint

the spanish dude destroyed him last like 17-8 or summin! 

GB would win the TKD, but we threw out our best player, beacuse we're retarded


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Koreans are dissapoint
> 
> the spanish dude destroyed him last like 17-8 or summin!
> 
> GB would win the TKD, but we threw out our best player, beacuse we're retarded



I think it's because of the Olympic rulings that are limiting the Koreans. 

TAYLOR GETS IRELAND'S FIRST GOLD! 

And go Shields!  Let's get ONE American boxing gold.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't know whom I should be angry at, Rohullah for losing or all the Iranian supporters for now starting to bitch over Afghans.


----------



## Zeit (Aug 9, 2012)

Mael said:


> TAYLOR GETS IRELAND'S FIRST GOLD!



Nearly fell off my seat, well deserved for her. There'll be some celebrations when she gets back here. :33


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

FFS Korea...get to some handball points!!!



Blazing CobaltX said:


> I don't know whom I should be angry at, Rohullah for losing or all the Iranian supporters for now starting to bitch over Afghans.



I'd say the latter.  



ZeitgeistGlee said:


> Nearly fell off my seat, well deserved for her. There'll be some celebrations when she gets back here. :33



I'm only Irish by blood but still good to see. :33


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 9, 2012)

da fuq is going on in here, i don't think even koreans root for korea, let alone americans, shameful


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 9, 2012)

Our one just beat the Chinese one in Tae Kwon Do! Finalist!


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 9, 2012)

Has anyone checked this?
Chris Paul: "I have a connection with New Orleans that I will never forget"

Damn sucks big time for the guy.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

The Turk is fucking up our boy though


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Koreans trying to make a comeback against Norway in handball. 

Shields so far getting ahead of the Russian. 

But how is American women's basketball losing to Australia?


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Fuck yeah...Shields is owning this.  US gold here we come. 

GOT IT!

Now I hope Korea can come back against Norway.  C'mon ladies.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 9, 2012)

Fuck yeah Servet


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Kobe said:


> Fuck yeah Servet



Too bad it wasn't a Turkish woman.  They're quite fetching. 

Now to see if France can force China to go for bronze in TKD.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol at the US showing an overall medal table to try show their success instead of the real Olympic one.  That makes us fourth you fuckers, so don't do it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2012)

Claressa Shields won a gold in W.Boxing middle weight but it kind of disappointing that  Marlen Esparza got a bronze in fly weight i kinda like her since i saw her in a CNN documentary.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Lol at the US showing an overall medal table to try show their success instead of the real Olympic one.  That makes us fourth you fuckers, so don't do it.



So if the US ends up getting more golds, which isn't likely but possible, I wonder what you'll say then? 

You're still not close to us.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 9, 2012)

US do what they want


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> US do what they want



Didn't see you fellas do anything. 

But anywho...poor Korean handball.   They've been getting the short end of the stick as of late.

Yay US basketball comeback.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2012)

josh101 said:


> still behind china.


um not we aren't.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 9, 2012)

Had a look at the GB showing at Athens 04............

9 Golds 9 Silvers 12 Bronze

what an improvement!!


----------



## josh101 (Aug 9, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> um not we aren't.


Yes you are, just because your country changes the medal table to make it look like you're on top doesn't mean you are. Just one more gold though and you will be. 



Mael said:


> So if the US ends up getting more golds, which isn't likely but possible, I wonder what you'll say then?
> 
> You're still not close to us.


I'll say congratulations? I have nothing against the US lol, rather you than China, but I just found it funny how you guys manipulated the table to make it look like you're on top, also when you guys show that table it puts the Ruski's in third and budges us too fourth, so I don't like it.  

We'll take a page out of the US's book and make a "medal per capita" table.. which we are at the top off.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 9, 2012)

GOAL 1-0 USA.

Japs D went derp.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> GOAL 1-0 USA.



Wambach with that ass that doesn't quit! pek

Whoops...edit...it was Lloyd who got it.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> GOAL 1-0 USA.
> 
> Japs D went derp.



Americans commentating football is always hilarious. This isn't gridiron footy were you talk about D and O you know


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 9, 2012)

HOPE FUCKING SOLO

GREAT SAVE.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Americans got scorched by Kenya in the 800m. 

Oh well...let's hope America makes a mark in 200m. 

Triple jump going well for US though but Taylor Christian needs to step it up...literally.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

Kenyans always have the longer distant races on smash.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 9, 2012)

Aussies beat us for the bronze in women water polo,... just like in Beijing :/ But they deserved it. 4th place is nice from this team, especially looking at all those annoying mistakes throughout this tournament.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Kenyans always have the longer distant races on smash.



It's absurd...and now Jamaicans are going to tear into the 200m. 

US needs just a couple more golds, plz?   Wallace Spearminton looks like he'll need all the help he can get.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 9, 2012)

New WR in 800m, without a rabbit :ho

oh wait I thought this was live


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

Rudisha was amazing. All the 4 200metres were 25seconds. 

Scary.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

You yanks destroyed that relay :rofl


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> You yanks destroyed that relay :rofl



Holy fuck...that was absurd. :S

Christian Taylor with the triple jump! 

Let's get some gold and silver up in here fellas.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh god, Christian Taylor seems to have that gold nice and safe


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Got a feeling Spain is going to rob the US of water polo.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

The change overs were terrible in that relay  Jamaica are fucking fast  Even when they fucked up they raped the opposition :rofl


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> The change overs were terrible in that relay  Jamaica are fucking fast  Even when they fucked up they raped the opposition :rofl



US got 41.64, Jamaica got 41.70.

Jesus this is gonna be tight.

Also, US dominating triple jump.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2012)

USA=WINNING!


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

You must know that Jamaica was using a B team  And also they carried on fucking up.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow...Holland is not being kind to the UK in field hockey right now.



Vault said:


> You must know that Jamaica was using a B team  And also they carried on fucking up.



It don't matter. 

US will still make a mark.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

You aren't getting that gold


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> You aren't getting that gold



They put Ukraine above Jamaica, man.  Even Trinidad & Tobago. 

Bolt however is going to rape this 200m.  Spearmon will be lucky with silver or bronze...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2012)

the japanese women soccer players are ugly as shit.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

David Boui vs. Rohullah, go for that bronze Rohullah! 

Oh, I like David's name.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

1. Bolt
2. Quinones
3. Spearmon

My prediction.


----------



## Savior (Aug 9, 2012)

This is it!!!!

2nd most anticipated moment of the Olympics. Gonna be amazing


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't know why, but I really like Yohan Blake. 

Go Martina!


----------



## Savior (Aug 9, 2012)

I hope it's a world record.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

And it looks like...Bolt with the gold.

Holy fuck no one but Jamaica had a chance.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes! Blake's second! 

Dat Bolt.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 9, 2012)

Bolt


----------



## Savior (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG I dont believe what I just saw


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Spearmon in 4th by .06 seconds.  So close.


----------



## Savior (Aug 9, 2012)

What made that race for me was the end...

I loved the looking around and "shnhing"everyone. I thought Blake was gaining but Bolt's longer stride kept it in check.

Such a classic. Man this guy really has taken over this Olympics.


----------



## Seregfin (Aug 9, 2012)

Holy shit, ripping GB a new one in hockey, 7-1 in a semi-final at the moment.

Edit: 8-1 and still 17 mins to go.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 9, 2012)

Bolt.. el phenomenon...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 9, 2012)

Bolt should change sport *the long jump?! * just to give the rest a chance


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Triple jump gold and silver to the US.  Feels good, man.

Guess I was wrong about women's water polo.  This could be another gold in the making.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 9, 2012)

oh dear, 8-1.


----------



## Savior (Aug 9, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Bolt should change sport *the long jump?! * just to give the rest a chance



He said he would try it once he's done everything else. 
I think he has proven everything now...by far the greatest sprinter ever.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

C'mon ladies...just hold out against Spain and the gold is yours!


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

Mael said:


> 1. Bolt
> 2. Quinones
> 3. Spearmon
> 
> My prediction.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 9, 2012)

alex morgan ball hogging more than kobe...


I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey at least I got the gold. 

US water polo gold.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 9, 2012)

lol at how easily morgan outruns these japs.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 9, 2012)

Guess who Just won the Gold Medal Soccer Game


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Guess who Just won the Gold Medal Soccer Game



Oh, we did? 

Good luck to Jones of the UK who can hopefully deny China another gold.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

US gets gold and silver in decathlon now.  Fucking beasts Eaton and Hardee are.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 9, 2012)

Mael said:


> Oh, we did?
> 
> Good luck to Jones of the UK who can hopefully deny China another gold.



fuck that shit, did n't u read?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 9, 2012)

Whose that guy on the right


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 9, 2012)

USA bronze in taekwondo.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> fuck that shit, did n't u read?



I was being facetious. 



ExoSkel said:


> USA bronze in taekwondo.



Nice...add another one.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2012)

Mael said:


> US gets gold and silver in decathlon now.  Fucking beasts Eaton and Hardee are.


----------



## Bones (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 9, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Whose that guy on the right



that's some weaboos idea of beautiful


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

Go for it Rohullah!


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

You have leapfrogged the chinese now


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> that's some weaboos idea of beautiful



Subtle as a sledgehammer. 

Everyone loves to hate Wambach. 

Plus get weeaboo's definition right, numbskull.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

We don't need this guys  Lets just celebrate the chinese being toppled but then again it's by you yanks. Lesser evil i guess


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 9, 2012)

now that US owns soccer, we shall give it a proper name, I'm thinking "football 2"


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2012)

Pfft calm down bro. Men's football you have nothing


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> We don't need this guys  Lets just celebrate the chinese being toppled but then again it's by you yanks. Lesser evil i guess



The sun once never set on the British Empire...


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 9, 2012)

Montenegro got into women handball finals? 

I hope they beat Norway then.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 9, 2012)

You can call women's football whatever the hell you like, no one watches it anyway.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

Good job Rohullah! pek


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Montenegro got into women handball finals?
> 
> I hope they beat Norway then.



Friggin' Scandinavians beat Korea. 

And congrats to Afghanistan.


----------



## hadou (Aug 9, 2012)

Hope Solo is HOT. Alex Morgan is fine too.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 9, 2012)

GB vs China for gold in taekwondo right now.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

Turkey vs. Iran, rooting for Turkey.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 9, 2012)

GB woman takes the gold in taekwondo.

That chinese girl couldn't do shit.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice work there Jones.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

Gold for Turkey!


----------



## Kobe (Aug 9, 2012)

SERVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

Huh? Two bronzes for women's TKD?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 9, 2012)

TWD GOLD!!! 

taking another gold off China


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

What the hell, 3/4th of the stadium kinda left after GB's anthem.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 9, 2012)

Considering the fact that it was two middle eastern countries that took the man's gold and silver medals. I could see that one coming from miles away.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 9, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> What the hell, 3/4th of the stadium kinda left after GB's anthem.



guessing its to do with the transport, it took me 90 mins to get home last night from ExCel :/

some pics from last night 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

You were there last night?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 9, 2012)

Omg Servet biting his medal is cute. 

Rohullah is adorable, he looks so happy. pek

The American can contain his happiness. 

And the Iranian is not really amused.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 9, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> You were there last night?





the first few rounds were abit slow, but the later matches were amazing!! plus they had a taekwondo demonstation team, they were amazing, doing backflip overhead kicks, smashing planks and shit 

though i had to throw away my bottle of coke at the gates...........and had to buy another one for double the price inside


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2012)

Mael said:


> Bolt just owns the 100m and that's it.



Sorry Mael I just have to bring this back up now since it is 2 olympics in a row bolt has won the 100m and 200m olympic golds


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Sorry Mael I just have to bring this back up now since it is 2 olympics in a row bolt has won the 100m and 200m olympic golds



Phelps is still more diverse.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2012)

can't compare swimming and running imo.

Then again big props to phelps for all his medals though i think things like Pentathlon and Decathlon are better suited to show diversity.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 9, 2012)

Gold, Silver and Bronze.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 9, 2012)

Did rhythmic gymnastics always feature balls?

Don't remember watching it in 2008


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> can't compare swimming and running imo.
> 
> Then again big props to phelps for all his medals though i think things like Pentathlon and Decathlon are better suited to show diversity.



Eaton and Hardee took that Decathlon like fuckin' bosses.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 10, 2012)

So Carl Lewis who WAS CAUGHT FOR PEDs said something about Bolt (who has been completely clean) and Jamaican drug tests?

Someone is salty.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Gold, Silver and Bronze.



That is what scares me,  If Jamaica can sprint like that does that mean their 4x100 can be beat?


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 10, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Did rhythmic gymnastics always feature balls?
> 
> Don't remember watching it in 2008


in the 08 Olympics it was rope, hoop, ribbon and baton.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 10, 2012)

US is just now mocking the world


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 10, 2012)

Good thing Afghanistan and Holland aren't facing off yet in TKD, I wouldn't know whom to root for.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 10, 2012)

I still love how the Netherlands pwned GB yesterday at hockey.


----------



## Juli (Aug 10, 2012)

That beach volleyball gold yesterday evening. pek


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm shocked at how engaging Greco-Roman Wrestling is. Guram Pherselidze is a monster.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 10, 2012)

Mollet is good.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 10, 2012)

I hope we'll be able to get another medal in taekwondo


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 10, 2012)

Why is that other Afghan's match the last one?


----------



## Garfield (Aug 10, 2012)

Holy shit why haven't I seen the ribbon gymnastics before? It's so fucking graceful!


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh mai...this'll be nice.  Irishman vs. Brit for Bantam boxing gold.

Go Eire.



Kobe said:


> I hope we'll be able to get another medal in taekwondo



Not if Paige McPherson has anything to say about it. 

Korea or US for the gold. 

Btw Jade Jones is a looker. :33


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 10, 2012)

yes, Son is ranked 6th and will be going to the Final which resulted in China's Senyue getting pushed out of the running, and making a Mckayla Silver medal face. 



> Holy shit why haven't I seen the ribbon gymnastics before? It's so fucking graceful!


ikr? it's amazing.


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> yes, Son is ranked 6th and will be going to the Final which resulted in China's Senyue getting pushed out of the running, and making a Mckayla Silver medal face.



She knows she'll be punished severely with shame and forced labor by the glorious People's Republic for not living up to the heavy expectations of brilliant gold to help bolster the "peaceful rise" of the Chinese people onto the world stage where ethics is nothing but a Western-controlled design. 

/China

Good to see Son make it, but I worry she won't even put a dent in the Russians.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 10, 2012)

indeed. they're really good. 
they're the only ones that got 29's and have dominated the competition so far.


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> indeed. they're really good.
> they're the only ones that got 29's and have dominated the competition so far.



They have an advantage.  They've been doing this since the days of the USSR.


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

Ouch...Tatar whooping McPherson's ass. 

At least we got an American in some wrasslin' finals. 

Against an Iranian.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 10, 2012)

Nur in semi final


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2012)

Mael said:


> Ouch...Tatar whooping McPherson's ass.
> 
> At least we got an American in some wrasslin' finals.
> 
> Against an Iranian.



Iran have the photoshops at the ready just in case the american wins.

Can't let the people back home know the righteous Iranian lost to a great satan now can we.


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Iran have the photoshops at the ready just in case the american wins.
> 
> Can't let the people back home know the righteous Iranian lost to a great satan now can we.



Oh God America should have its trolling face on if Burroughs does win. 

As for TKD...Hwang getting a nice lead against the German Fromm.  Dae Han Min Guk. :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 10, 2012)

C'mon Mollet.


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> C'mon Mollet.



Ouch...gettin' the Armenian ass-whoopin'. 

Well at least you have the Afghan to cheer for later.  Are you Afghan by chance?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay, he pretty much did nothing. >.>


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 10, 2012)

Mael said:


> Ouch...gettin' the Armenian ass-whoopin'.
> 
> Well at least you have the Afghan to cheer for later.  Are you Afghan by chance?


Yes, that's the main reason I root for them actually.


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Yes, that's the main reason I root for them actually.



Oooooh...this is relevant to my interests. 

Yeesh...Afghan soon to be knocked out too.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 10, 2012)

Mael said:


> Oooooh...this is relevant to my interests.
> 
> Yeesh...Afghan soon to be knocked out too.


I never told you? 

He was injured from the first round, he really got some hard hits then, so it became somewhat obvious that he would lose. >.>

One thing I do not agree with is that Argentina's kick to the head became a four-pointer, the kick did not even hit, it hit the shoulder and then the Afghan ducked away before it could hit the head. The fact that it got registered was already bad, but the four points for it were ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 10, 2012)

Couple of silvers and a bronze today so far was it?

We've also got through to six more finals. Few more golds would do very nicely. Standing on 25 gold and 55 total atm.


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I never told you?
> 
> He was injured from the first round, he really got some hard hits then, so it became somewhat obvious that he would lose. >.>
> 
> One thing I do not agree with is that Argentina's kick to the head became a four-pointer, the kick did not even hit, it hit the shoulder and then the Afghan ducked away before it could hit the head. The fact that it got registered was already bad, but the four points for it were ridiculous.



I don't think you did.  The last time I saw an Afghan girl was around 2005 at a Seattle airport.  Needless to say she and I hit it off rather well but sadly my stay was very temporary. :33

Yeah I found that a tad questionable, but Argentinians aren't known for being subtle or fair or good-sported.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 10, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEES NUUUUUUUUUUR


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

C'mon Hwang...get to the finals.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 10, 2012)

Mael said:


> I don't think you did.  The last time I saw an Afghan girl was around 2005 at a Seattle airport.  Needless to say she and I hit it off rather well but sadly my stay was very temporary. :33
> 
> Yeah I found that a tad questionable, but Argentinians aren't known for being subtle or fair or good-sported.


Then I must've told someone else.  
And I am not really like most Afghans due to my family's different opinion about all kinds of stuff, starting off with religion. >.>

They repeated the kick a lot and from two points of view I could see the foot hitting the shoulder. I normally am not the person to whine all the time about losing and such, not that I'm doing that now, but I just found it a bit 'meh' when the referees said the kick was correct and gave it _four_ points. 

Nevertheless, I can't do anything about it now.


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Then I must've told someone else.
> And I am not really like most Afghans due to my family's different opinion about all kinds of stuff, starting off with religion. >.>
> 
> They repeated the kick a lot and from two points of view I could see the foot hitting the shoulder. I normally am not the person to whine all the time about losing and such, not that I'm doing that now, but I just found it a bit 'meh' when the referees said the kick was correct and gave it _four_ points.
> ...



Ah that's fine...I was talking more about the fetching looks of Afghan women. :33

Well remember Shin A-Lam?  They said meh when she clearly won but instead gave the win to this irascible German bitch.

Hwang in the finals!   Let's get some Turkey dinner.


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

And chalk another gold!  Burroughs wins the wrestling match against Iran.

Mullahs produce extreme butthurt. 

WOMEN TAKE 4x100m!   Wait...who was it that said Jamaica was going to win?!?


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 10, 2012)

I can't wait for Mexico vs Brazil tomorrow morning .


If Mexico pulls this off, this could go a long way to start garnering more young talent to it's league and the team.


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

Sneaky Bahamas.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 10, 2012)

loved the celebration of the US chick at the end of the relay!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 10, 2012)

America gets more gold!!


----------



## Kobe (Aug 10, 2012)

1500M DOUBLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OH MY GOD


UN-FUCKIN-BELIVABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> America gets more gold!!



I still wanna know who said Jamaica would take the 4x100m relay. 

Hwang to go for gold in TKD!


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 10, 2012)

AMERICA IS TAKING OVER THIS BITCH


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> AMERICA IS TAKING OVER THIS BITCH



Let's not be TOO confident though.  China can get a gold in diving and maybe some boxing or wrestling nonsense.

But good to see the US with a lead on Argentina.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 10, 2012)

Mael said:


> Let's not be TOO confident though.  China can get a gold in diving and maybe some boxing or wrestling nonsense.
> 
> But good to see the US with a lead on Argentina.



You're right 


Still 93 medals and nearly half of them are gold just pumps me up.

I really think China is starting to backpedal though.  I have a feeling Japan will win in boxing.

Wrestling probably will go to the Russians.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm watching the rythmic gymnastics (a favorite since I was a little girl) and what does that beep mean I keep hearing?


----------



## Kobe (Aug 10, 2012)

Nur :/

Hwang was clearly the better performer. Silver is good for Nur. She's still young.


@Sarahmint

There are 3 beeps iirc.

First one for the start.
Second one is for last 15 seconds.
Third one signals the end.


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry Kobe...this IS Korea's martial art.  Seeing Hwang made it clear who'd win.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 10, 2012)

*America's most dominant team? Women's basketball, even as the country ignores it*



> LONDON – Dominance doesn't always wear cleats and knee-high socks, and yet America's fascination with a female champion goes only as far as Twitter wars and "Dancing With the Stars." In a basketball country, the most beloved girls play on a soccer team.
> 
> On Thursday, just before the U.S. women's soccer team won another gold medal, the U.S. women's basketball team won its 40th straight Olympic game, beating its only rival, Australia, by 13 points in the best game Australia can play. The U.S. found a way to stop a 6-foot-8 center who has dunked in these Olympics. And it broke the Aussies with a ferocious zone defense. On Saturday, Team USA plays for its fifth straight gold medal. It would be an enormous shock to see the team lose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 10, 2012)

It shows that if there is male and female team no one cares about the female team. In basketball.

If the male teams sucks then everyone gets on the female team. In football (soccer). 

The only way the woman's basketball team will become relevant is if the men's starts sucking


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2012)

America only a silver in 4x100 relay? 

Women are really helping the medal count.  They have to have way more than half of the total count.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> The only way the woman's basketball team will become relevant is if the men's starts sucking



Neeeever gonna happen


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 10, 2012)

We had visitors over so I couldn't watch Nesar blah's match, but he did not win bronze as the Italian got four points in the last set(Or whatever it's called). >.>


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 10, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Neeeever gonna happen


if Stern's under 23 proposal pushes through, it might happen.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 10, 2012)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL u serious?


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 11, 2012)

TRI05 said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL u serious?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I raise you -


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 11, 2012)

holy shit.


----------



## mali (Aug 11, 2012)

Watching the diving, so much fucking man junk 

Most of my (freaky) female friends are probably hoping there shorts (things look like thongs) to fall off accidentally at some point


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I raise you -



Holy fucking damn 

It's alright.  Musty always looks prime


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 11, 2012)

it's go time.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 11, 2012)

^Depends on where you live.

Eurosport here is live to the second, and another channel has a one-minute lag.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> it's go time.



Name of cute Asian girl? 

Think I'm gonna miss the rest of the Olympics


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 11, 2012)

Kevin430 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Most watched event in the world...
> 
> Let's show it 3.5 hours after it happens.



Yeah, America was the LAST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD to watch Usain Bolt on TV.

That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Mael (Aug 11, 2012)

Kevin430 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Most watched event in the world...
> 
> Let's show it 3.5 hours after it happens.



I thought that was the World Cup.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 11, 2012)

Can't wait until the world cup.
I actually prefer world cup over the Olympics.

To be honest the Olympics have lost it's flare over it's traditional events of holding a global gathering of athletes. We get more complaints on how judges make calls, they're a lot controversies stirred concerning the athletes background and personal life that  affect the performance of their competition, and other things that have become a nuisance and get in the way of enjoying it. Especially the number of countries that join is a ridiculous sum.

World cup > Olympics - for me, that is.

P.S.
Glad that Korea won over Japan. Although I don't actually enjoy much games played by Korea.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 11, 2012)

the only thing i care about sports are the Olympic other that that i don't give a darn about sports.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 11, 2012)

goddammit I missed Bahri's QF match >< but he won! against the f.cking Koreans!

Hell yeah

Now to win the SF game, then Gold!


----------



## Sine (Aug 11, 2012)

kanaeva is supreme


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 11, 2012)

that was a pretty good Final. Kanaeva was just epic. the difference in ability was like Heaven and Earth between her and the rest. and now she's a two time gold medalist winning this Olympics and Beijings gold. no doubt the greatest Rhythmic Gymnast to have ever performed. Daria also did well securing silver. Russia is just powerful. they will certainly continue to dominate since Kanaeva is only just 22 and Daria is 19. 

I knew the girl from Belarus, Charkashyna, was really good. she and Son were competing for Bronze until the clubs when Son just lost focused a bit and made a crucial mistake relinquishing her lead to Charkashyna and later to Garyaeva of Azerbaijan and falling to fifth place. I almost wanted to cry.  but she did very brilliantly in ribbons but just couldn't get over both of those two girls.

I'm hopeful for the future for SYJ. she's just 18 and will surely become even better. this is her first Olympic appearance and already she made the Finals and is one of the top 5 best in this competition, that already in itself is a great achievement. definitely proud of her.



Jeff said:


> Name of cute Asian girl?
> 
> Think I'm gonna miss the rest of the Olympics


Son Yeon Jae


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 11, 2012)

shiner said:


> kanaeva is supreme


I know. gold was hers right after balls. hell, it was hers even after just the first rotation. 

and she's so fucking beautiful, holy shit.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 11, 2012)

just checked Kanaeva's wiki... what in hell..



> Widely considered the greatest rhythmic gymnast of all time



She's only 22 and you have that^ given to you? Wow.

She lost the 1st place like 5-6 times in 90-100 competitions... unreal.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 11, 2012)

indeed. she's really on a different plane. 

and by the time Rio comes along, she'll only be just 26. idk the age limits, but she's still eligible to add another gold come 2016 on top of a mountain of other gold medals she'll definitely win in between now in London and then in Rio, I'm sure.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 11, 2012)

America have 95 medals.


----------



## Mael (Aug 11, 2012)

Kobe said:


> goddammit I missed Bahri's QF match >< but he won! against the f.cking Koreans!
> 
> Hell yeah
> 
> Now to win the SF game, then Gold!



Maybe revenge for Nur's fail? 

I'm shocked the Koreans failed so hard in TKD but the Olympics also only allowed them to be in 4 of the 8 events.  If they were in all eight, then it'd be a different story.



Linkdarkside said:


> America have 95 medals.



Gotta widen that gold lead though.  China will obviously take diving but the US has volleyball and maybe some track to catch up.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 11, 2012)

MOOOOOOO FARRRRAAAAAAHHH


----------



## mali (Aug 11, 2012)

FUCKING MO FARAH


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Aug 11, 2012)

No Brazil....why...


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2012)

USA is choking big time.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 11, 2012)

MO Farah! legend!


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2012)

USA CHOKED BIG TIME

Brazil wins the gold in Women's Volleyball.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> if Stern's under 23 proposal pushes through, it might happen.


Should happen. It's like that for Football, and there is no professional boxers at Olympics either. 

Also... FARRAH!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 11, 2012)

That last 400m was fucking spectacular... what a moment. Give that man a knighthood.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2012)

4x400 USA make it look easy.


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 11, 2012)

T&T just got a gold in Javelin! 

4x100 up next should be really good.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2012)

Jamaica new WR wtf XD

6 golds in 2 games for bolt now.


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 11, 2012)

Great last leg by Bolt. No doubt he's the best in history. They averaged ~ 9.2 per leg on the WR.

Sad for Canada to be disqualified. but T&T benefit with a Bronze.

US ran well but Bolt the difference in the end.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2012)

US equalled the old world record which is a feat in itself they just came up with what is maybe the best 4x100 relay team of all time.

Luke Campbell wins gold in the boxing putting team GB on 28 golds

that is 7 above russia with 15 more events to go tomorrow.  Of those 15 how many is Russia likely to win?


----------



## Okokami (Aug 11, 2012)

Chinese completely fucked up their dive and now a battle for gold with 0.15 difference in points of Tom Daley and Qiu Bo/David Boudia

Waaay too close for comfort.

EDIT: US gold, China silver GB bronze

Qiu Bo seems frustrated at the score.


----------



## Mael (Aug 11, 2012)

Am I reading this right on 

Is an American currently in first place for the dive?!?

Holy shit...an American actually edged out the Chinese for diving!  That'll totally make up for the volleyball blowing it to Brazil. 

US women's basketball dominating.   Dat Taurasi and Parker. 

Props to the American women and men on the relay.  Women blew by the competition and the men were pretty damn close too but yeah props to Bolt again for making the difference.  

US still keeping that gold lead after all.  To be honest Russia is a big part in that.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 11, 2012)

100 medals and we will only add more


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2012)

Grats to tom getting bronze but that also shows a problem with british sport as a whole..

We took Bronze and celebrated like it was a win.  The Chinese guy got silver and acted like it is the end of the world.  That is how you need to be you can't take bronze or silver and celebrate.  You still didn't win there is people who got higher than you, take the lesser medal and use it as an incentive to go further.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 11, 2012)

Why not? 8 of them didn't even get medals. No point being sour when you can't change it.

Considering how crappy he was in qualifying I'd be glad to have gotten it together to bring a medal back.


----------



## Mael (Aug 11, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Grats to tom getting bronze but that also shows a problem with british sport as a whole..
> 
> We took Bronze and celebrated like it was a win.  The Chinese guy got silver and acted like it is the end of the world.  That is how you need to be you can't take bronze or silver and celebrate.  You still didn't win there is people who got higher than you, take the lesser medal and use it as an incentive to go further.



No, you don't need to act like the Chinese guy.  The Chinese guy is upset because the state will punish him to shame himself along with get zero recognition because the Chinese system is fucked and not a good indicator of the future.  Obviously it's natural to feel like you blew it but at the same time...Jesus Christ you made it that far on a world stage.  Have a little pride in that and as you said train from your mistakes.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Grats to tom getting bronze but that also shows a problem with british sport as a whole..
> 
> We took Bronze and celebrated like it was a win.  The Chinese guy got silver and acted like it is the end of the world.  That is how you need to be you can't take bronze or silver and celebrate.  You still didn't win there is people who got higher than you, take the lesser medal and use it as an incentive to go further.


Lol.... what? Who the fuck wants to live in a country where their athletes are so pressured they break down like that when they're fucking Olympic silver medallists? Bronze is good, he's the third best in his event in the world, and at his age, that pretty incredible. A real man can accept the fact someone was better than him on the day and be happy with what they got. 

Bronze medal in a sport that isn't very big in this country against the two super-power countries of the world, and one of them has held a domination over diving for decades at only 18. Take a bow Tom.


----------



## Mael (Aug 11, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Lol.... what? *Who the fuck wants to live in a country where their athletes are so pressured they break down like that when they're fucking Olympic silver medallists?* Bronze is good, he's the third best in his event in the world, and at his age, that pretty incredible. A real man can accept the fact someone was better than him on the day and be happy with what they got.
> 
> Bronze medal in a sport that isn't very big in this country against the two super-power countries of the world, and one of them has held a domination over diving for decades at only 18. Take a bow Tom.



The Chinese apparently. 

No one should have to aspire to be that, where second place means national shame and you have to win at all costs.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 11, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> That is what scares me,  If Jamaica can sprint like that does that mean their 4x100 can be beat?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 11, 2012)

Nothing wrong with being grateful for getting a medal. Tom has time to get the Gold.


----------



## Sabotage (Aug 11, 2012)

That Chinese diver is going to be sent to a concentration camp.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 11, 2012)

I know I'm supposed to keep rooting for the US to dominate but

Mexico beating Brazil was a great david vs goliath match. pek

FUCK YEAH MEXICO!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Mael (Aug 11, 2012)

Americans looking poised to win both gold count and overall. 

Good if so..was doubtful for a bit but thanks to other nations like the UK and Russia...


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 11, 2012)

AMERICA RULES!!

BOW DOWN TO OUR ATHLETIC SKILLS


----------



## OSO (Aug 12, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> I know I'm supposed to keep rooting for the US to dominate but
> 
> Mexico beating Brazil was a great david vs goliath match. pek
> 
> FUCK YEAH MEXICO!!!



I only root for mexico in soccer because I grew up watching it with my mom. that was a sweet ass victory. honestly not that much of an upset. the god damn Brazilians are over hyped like crazy. They love going one on one and taking long ass runs. This mexico team has been playing together for years and went out there as a team and fought for 90 minutes. 

that was 70% of Brazil's starting national squad. no one on the squad for the Olympics would start except for Corona and possibly Fabian, depending on what kind of formation De la Torre goes with.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2012)

Tom Daley's celebration.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 12, 2012)

Poor Egyptian wrestlers. No one told them the events are going to start in the morning, not the afternoon, thus they didn't show up and they're out


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 12, 2012)

The volleyball final is fantastic. It was so close to being a 3-0 to Brazil, but Russia came back and it's now tied 2-2. All down to final set.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 12, 2012)

America won another gold in wrestling.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 12, 2012)

what a comeback by Russia. Muserskiy raped the shit out of Brazilians.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 12, 2012)

Russia won. Incredible. Muserskiy was immense.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 12, 2012)

What a comeback. From a nailbiting triple gold point too!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 12, 2012)

Did the Americans beat the Brazilians yesterday (women's) ?


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 12, 2012)

No, Brazil won 3-1.

I wanted to ask before, but who's the guy in the US basketball team with the funny eyebrows?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 12, 2012)

Anthony Davis



Fear the brow


----------



## Garfield (Aug 12, 2012)

Why do the commentators have to bring up Kobe's fluency in Italian every single game...?


----------



## Garfield (Aug 12, 2012)

Pau 24-8-7

Beast 

On a losing team though.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 12, 2012)

Another gold by the US, Good effort by Spain though, feel sorry for Gasol.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 12, 2012)

FUCK YOU GASOL YOU FUCKING PUSSY CAT


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 12, 2012)

*America*


*China*


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't like what they did with pentathlon. With this combined last event the shooting became a non-factor and running became dominant. You can have a mediocre fencing, swimming and show jumping performance and yet still have a realistic chance to get on the podium if you're a good runner.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 12, 2012)

What a fantastic battle for the mountain bike race!


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 12, 2012)

Who won? TV didn't bother to show the end.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 12, 2012)

I apologise now on behalf of my country for One Direction being in the closing ceremony.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 12, 2012)

josh101 said:


> I apologise now on behalf of my country for One Direction being in the closing ceremony.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 12, 2012)

Madness... Blur... Pet Shot Boys..... 1D?!?!?!


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh look, a rap during the Olympics closing.

Beijing Olympics closing was 100x much better than this garbage wankfest.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh look, just as someone here asked where the spice girls are they show up

what was with the octopus though

boris


----------



## Mael (Aug 12, 2012)

America wins...all that matters.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 12, 2012)

Is NBC still not airing it on time? 
There was swearing in it so someone is bound to have a go there.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 12, 2012)

ALWAYS LOOK ON THE BRIGHT SIDE OF LIFE

Eric Idle saves this almost-sunk Olympics closing.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 12, 2012)

Jessie J? Not sure how I feel about her singing this...
And I was getting so excited with queen


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 12, 2012)

At least got to hear the greek national anthem even if we didnt even win a gold lol.


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 12, 2012)

Why did we get to hear the greek national anthem?


----------



## NarutoPrincess (Aug 12, 2012)

Kagawa said:


> Why did we get to hear the greek national anthem?



The games originated there


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 12, 2012)

Thought as much, but im sure they did it in the opening, no need to repeat


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 12, 2012)

Kagawa said:


> Why did we get to hear the greek national anthem?


Because Greeks invented Olympics. Greeks pretty much invented everything.


----------



## NarutoPrincess (Aug 12, 2012)

I found a slideshow with 24 photos of injured and fighting athletes... I didn't see any of this on television. From the photos I see that ish truly got real at the games.

For example:


Here's a few more"

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 12, 2012)

Sebastian Coe: London is the best city and Olympic spirit bla bla bla and London is the best city, we are so good. We did it. We are the best and we are the best city we did it, we are great...


----------



## Okokami (Aug 12, 2012)

To think 4 years ago we had this

[YOUTUBE]QprSn_D31U0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 12, 2012)

Rio 2016 presentation show was pretty shitty.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 12, 2012)

Okokami said:


> Madness... Blur... Pet Shot Boys..... 1D?!?!?!



And then Take That show up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2012)

All I gotta say is Rio better have nothing but carnivale bitches in thongs shaking their asses for their opening ceremony.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 12, 2012)

USA!!! USA!!! USA!!!


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 12, 2012)

Mael said:


> No, you don't need to act like the Chinese guy.  The Chinese guy is upset because the state will punish him to shame himself along with get zero recognition because the Chinese system is fucked and not a good indicator of the future.  Obviously it's natural to feel like you blew it but at the same time...Jesus Christ you made it that far on a world stage.  Have a little pride in that and as you said train from your mistakes.



Eh, the Chinese (the culture itself) have a different take on burden and responsibility especially if it's a sport that's traditionally dominated by their own nation. Look at Lee Chong Wei from Malaysia, won silver and cried his heart out. Even said sorry on twitter. It's not necessarily always the state's fault.

----

So the Olympic is over? Shit is really short this time.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Oh look, a rap during the Olympics closing.
> 
> Beijing Olympics closing was 100x much better than this garbage wankfest.



Great, I am not the only person that feels this way about it.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 12, 2012)

HugeGuy said:


> Eh, the Chinese (the culture itself) have a different take on burden and responsibility especially if it's a sport that's traditionally dominated by their own nation. Look at Lee Chong Wei from Malaysia, won silver and cried his heart out. Even said sorry on twitter. It's not necessarily always the state's fault.
> 
> ----
> 
> So the Olympic is over? Shit is really short this time.


They have a different take on burden and responsibility because it's shoved down their throat by their nation. How the Chinese treat their athletes is no secret, and frankly, it's shameful.

The Malaysian guy crying is understandable. Malaysia has never won a gold medal at the Olympics before ever, and he was their best hope.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 12, 2012)

England did a terrible job with the Olympics......Chicago would have done a lot better


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 12, 2012)

At least the RIO presentation has a lot of color to it, that British closing had too much blue 


I wonder how a USA presentation would look like.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 12, 2012)

Fuck Rio and it's terrible Olympics it will not be able to host due to kidnappings and drugs


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2012)

Mael said:


> No, you don't need to act like the Chinese guy.  The Chinese guy is upset because the state will punish him to shame himself along with get zero recognition because the Chinese system is fucked and not a good indicator of the future.  Obviously it's natural to feel like you blew it but at the same time...Jesus Christ you made it that far on a world stage.  Have a little pride in that and as you said train from your mistakes.



Yeah i was a bit extreme in the way i was saying it but I think a better scenario would be look at manchester united when they came 2nd in the league this year.  The look of disappointment and absolute shock when they don't win the league or even a game should be a better one to compare to.  

End of the world was over the top i know i see how stupid the comment was, but acting like a silver or a bronze is even close to being as good as a gold is not the way to do things either.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you for hosting the Olympics, London...now lets never let you host it ever again.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 13, 2012)

It was maybe little less eventful and admittedly, not too great musically, but I wouldn't condemn the olympics too much, the athletes didn't seem to mind it as much as you guys do lol. And it was pretty fun for me on the watching end too. I'll critique them harshly if I'm able to manage an event consisting anywhere >1000 people ever lol.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 13, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> England did a terrible job with the Olympics......Chicago would have done a lot better





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Thank you for hosting the Olympics, London...now lets never let you host it ever again.



Shut the fuck up you absolute fucking flid shit fucking know-nothing cunts.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2012)

Annie Lennox


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Annie Lennox



John Lennon. Queen. The Who.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 13, 2012)

guess it wasn't really such a huge deal that I missed the closing ceremonies.

next up, Winter Olympics in Russia. :33


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 13, 2012)

josh101 said:


> They have a different take on burden and responsibility because it's shoved down their throat by their nation. How the Chinese treat their athletes is no secret, and frankly, it's shameful.
> 
> The Malaysian guy crying is understandable. Malaysia has never won a gold medal at the Olympics before ever, and he was their best hope.



It's harsh but it doesn't justify putting the blame on the state 100% of the time whenever their athletes cry. The dominant Lakers cried (at least I saw Derek Fisher wept) when they failed the attempt to win 4th consecutive championship. I don't see much difference here. On the other hand, Liu Xiang crashed in front of the home crowd 4 years ago, no permanent backlash happened. He did it again this time and again I don't see outcry from chinese citizens or the government.

The state sponsored system may be cruel but it has gotten an equally unfair treatment. Whenever their athletes won, we say the system is cruel and produced emotionless robots, filled not with passion but only to win medals for the country. But when they cry, we see not passion but choose to believe that it's national shame or that they're crying because they know there's punishment ahead, which to my knowledge, is without evidence.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 13, 2012)

and USA won!!!


----------



## DrAlligator (Aug 13, 2012)

(There was alot of BS at the start that made me yawn, and then One Direction to contribute to trying to make me fall asleep but the real show began with Jessie) 

'When our time came, we did it *Right*.' 

Alot of people are criticizing our ceremonies and comparing it to Beijing. Fair enough but... 

In both ceremonies we celebrated the *Best* of Britain. Music, History, the NHS, Literature and even Fashion. We celebrated the Olympic Spirit, and what it meant to the people of our nation. From the start, we had no intention of competing against the Chinese.

When your nation's time comes, you can.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ii2gt0yJcE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 22, 2022)

*Race walker Yelena Lashmanova is set to be stripped of 2012 Olympic and 2013 World titles, marking the sixth Russian track and field gold medal from the London Games to be taken away due to doping.*

Lashmanova, 29, accepted a two-year ban, retroactive to March 2021, and all of her results being disqualified from Feb. 18, 2012 to Jan. 3, 2014 for the use of prohibited substances, the Athletics Integrity Unit (AIU) announced Monday.

The AIU, which handles doping cases in international track and field, said Lashmanova’s charges were based on data and evidence from probes that began several years ago into institutionalized doping in Russia.

Lashmanova was previously banned for two years after a positive drug test in 2014 and has not competed outside of Russia since then, according to her World Athletics biography.

Since November 2015, Russian athletes have either been banned from international competition or only allowed to compete as neutral athletes if approved by World Athletics due to the nation’s doping history.

Russia originally won 18 medals and eight golds in track and field at the 2012 Olympics. After Lashmanova’s medal is officially stripped, those totals will be seven medals and two golds.

The other Russians previously stripped of 2012 Olympic track and field gold medals for doping: race walker *Sergey Kirdyapkin*, high jumper *Ivan Ukhov*, hammer thrower *Tatyana Lysenko*, 800m runner *Mariya Savinova* and 3000m steeplechase runner *Yuliya Zaripova*.

Similarly, Russia’s tally from the 2013 World Championships in Moscow has gone from 17 medals and seven golds to what will be seven medals and two golds with Lashmanova’s case.

All nine Russian race walkers from the 2012 Olympics will have been stripped of their results from those Games.

China’s *Qieyang Shenjie* is in line to be upgraded to gold in the women’s 20km race walk. Chinese athletes would sweep the medals should they be reallocated. The three Chinese walkers originally finished third, fourth and sixth.


----------



## Vault (Mar 25, 2022)

Decade old necro. Nice


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 29, 2022)

Vault said:


> Decade old necro. Nice



The necro was by the IOC, not me.  

Though I'm curious how the doping labs can take ten years to find something they didn't already during the games. And how do they still have these samples? Is there a warehouse with thousands and thousands of piss bottles from every Olympian ever?


----------

